# SCOTUS says no to vaccine mandate!!!!!



## Golfing Gator

Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
					

The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				





_The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._



Well done SCOTUS


----------



## Penelope

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


*the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


----------



## Thinker101

The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.

Too bad Biden.

Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


----------



## Donald H

US Supreme Court rules on Biden’s vaccine mandate
					

The US Supreme Court has stayed the enforcement of the Biden administration’s Covid-19 jab requirement for businesses with 100 or more employees, rolled out as an Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) rule.




					www.rt.com
				




Details to follow on this expected decision by the Scotus.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Penelope said:


> the supreme court is bias as hell.



This was the only decision that fit in the Constitution.  OSHA does not have that power


----------



## Delldude

Donald H said:


> US Supreme Court rules on Biden’s vaccine mandate
> 
> 
> The US Supreme Court has stayed the enforcement of the Biden administration’s Covid-19 jab requirement for businesses with 100 or more employees, rolled out as an Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details to follow on this expected decision by the Scotus.


6-3.......time to pack the court.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

That man has done a horrific job with Covid

thank God Omnicron revealed Fauci and friends crime against humanity


----------



## Golfing Gator

I was not sure which way Roberts would go,  Glad he made the right choice.


----------



## Stormlover

Great news! It was unconstitutional as all hell!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


Boy 3 of you ran quick to tell us...good news

The embarrassment of that mongoloid Soyamayor sealed the deal. She should be removed by herself that stupid bitch


----------



## Oddball

Ole Joe's fascistic tyranny is crashing and burning on all fronts.









						Supreme Court halts vaccine mandate that covered 80 million workers
					

At the same time, the court is allowing the administration to proceed with a vaccine mandate for most healthcare workers in the U.S.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## blackhawk

It was a split vote OSHA mandate shot down healthcare workers one stands.
Supreme Court blocks Biden Covid vaccine mandate for businesses, allows health-care worker rule


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


PACK THE COURT!!! LOL


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Flash bang just got thumped again in the head.  Was it 6-3?


----------



## lennypartiv

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate,​


Good news.  This will help us get to the point of herd immunity quicker.


----------



## Penelope

Golfing Gator said:


> This was the only decision that fit in the Constitution.  OSHA does not have that power


they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Oddball said:


> Ole Joe's fascistic tyranny is crashing and burning on all fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court halts vaccine mandate that covered 80 million workers
> 
> 
> At the same time, the court is allowing the administration to proceed with a vaccine mandate for most healthcare workers in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ocregister.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 587514


CNN is confident Joe will do better in 2022. It is he just inherited a lot from Trump


----------



## Penelope

lennypartiv said:


> Good news.  This will help us get to the point of herd immunity quicker.


Is abortion legal now??


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Flash bang got thumped again.  6-3.  5-4 on healthcare rule.


----------



## lennypartiv

Penelope said:


> Is abortion legal now??


Not for much longer.


----------



## Mac1958

This was a bad idea, and probably hurt him with minorities.


----------



## jbrownson0831

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flash bang got thumped again.  6-3.


Poor healthcare workers


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> US Supreme Court rules on Biden’s vaccine mandate
> 
> 
> The US Supreme Court has stayed the enforcement of the Biden administration’s Covid-19 jab requirement for businesses with 100 or more employees, rolled out as an Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details to follow on this expected decision by the Scotus.


Don't bother duck, you have no say on this side of the border.


----------



## OldFlame

It’s a shame that healthcare workers are still required. But good news for freedom.


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


*The Pandemic is in your mind and is nothing but a propaganda tool.  They should have trashed The Health Care Worker Mandate too as it is also flawed as it discriminates against people religiously, and politically.

Mortality rate is only 0.00085%
75% of COVID deaths had 4 morbidities and did not actually die from COVID.
24% had 1-3 Comorbidities and did not actually die from COVID.

It was all political, and was nothing but a Trojan horse to advance The New World Order, impact our elections, and trash our economy.

Joe Biden is a bigger bufoon than Jimmy Carter, and you should be praying that we survive this asshole and his band of idiots, and his dirty diaper dictator ways.

The SotoMyWhore lies were disgraceful btw.*


----------



## M14 Shooter

And rightly so.


----------



## Concerned American

OldFlame said:


> It’s a shame that healthcare workers are still required. But good news for freedom.


In our area, the communist healthcare mandates are being circumvented because they caused a shortage in healthcare workers.  Now "covid positive" workers with no symptoms can come to work.  LOL.  Morons.


----------



## braalian

Checks and balances. The system works.


----------



## M14 Shooter

And rightly so.


----------



## Doc7505

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses



~~~~~~
Another Joey Xi Bai Dung overt reach. Yes, the Federal gov't can mandate vaccines to their workers. They cannot force businesses to do the same...


----------



## M14 Shooter

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


English, please.


----------



## Flash

The Supremes don't get it right all the time (_Brown v Board, Obamacare, Roe v Wade, etc) _but they got this right.

A victory for Liberty.

Fuck Biden and his oppression.


----------



## wamose

OldFlame said:


> It’s a shame that healthcare workers are still required. But good news for freedom.


I agree. It seems like these pussies in the SC are trying to give both sides something instead of doing their job. And actually, I think their logic (and science) is faulty. I think this stupid decision will undermine our healthcare system.


----------



## Donald H

I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one? The risks of Covid are still higher than ever! The six on the Scotus own it now, while Robers could have saved his closet space and let it go at 5/4.


----------



## Delldude

wamose said:


> I agree. It seems like these pussies in the SC are trying to give both sides something instead of doing their job. And actually, I think their logic (and science) is faulty. I think this stupid decision will undermine our healthcare system.


Hell, Fauci shot it in the ass quite some time ago.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

They got it half right.  They left the healthcare worker requirement in place.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Donald H said:


> I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one? The risks of Covid are still higher than ever! The six on the Scotus own it now, while Robers could have saved his closet space and let it go at 5/4.


They own what?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They got it half right.  They left the healthcare worker requirement in place.



It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time.  Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Donald H said:


> I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one?


Because the overreach is -that- obvious.


Donald H said:


> The risks of Covid are still higher than ever!


Someone lied to you, and you let them.


----------



## braalian

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They got it half right.  They left the healthcare worker requirement in place.


It may be on the books, but as for enforcement…l’ll believe it when I see it. So far I haven’t seen a single healthcare worker taken off the schedule for not being vaccinated. Facilities are too short staffed to even contemplate removing anyone off the schedule.


----------



## jehanne1431

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


You believe everything and anything your biased little mind wants to tell you.     (why?)
But to play it your way, then I would contend Trump put money and pressure on all drug manufacturers to develop a vaccine asap back in 2020.    Well what are the odds that two companies would come up with a vaccine, much different than each other, at about the very same time for use?    And was it not just a little bit coincidental that both Pfizer and Moderna did not have them announced and approved until just after the November election was over?      Would it not have been a great victory for Trump if they could have announced it just before the election?   I bet they were given orders, or they decided on their onw, to wait until after the election for political reasons.


----------



## Delldude

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They got it half right.  They left the healthcare worker requirement in place.


That's a joke in itself. Went to the ER a while ago, first, two guards BSing w/o masks, donned them to let us in. Go into ER, staff cleaning room w/o any mask. Doc comes in masked, then takes it off to BS. 
Never saw so many lax people.......many wore masks, but then.


----------



## M14 Shooter

OldFlame said:


> It’s a shame that healthcare workers are still required. But good news for freedom.


Health care worker in facailitites that take federal medicare / medicaid funds.
1: Federal $ = federal rules.  Always been this way. 
2: HCW are critical infrastructure
3; HCW run a zillion times greater risk of exposure and thus need whatever questionablr protection the vaccines offer.

That said, if mandated, I would still refuse.


----------



## Flash




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I just found this out after the Wife texted me and said she wont have to be tested every week.
She's extremely happy about it.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

The healthcare rule will eventually fall once the dangers are known to everyone about the mRNA injection.  Its coming.


----------



## BluesLegend

Poor Joe he just got bum fucked.


----------



## Flash

wamose said:


> I agree. It seems like these pussies in the SC are trying to give both sides something instead of doing their job. And actually, I think their logic (and science) is faulty. I think this stupid decision will undermine our healthcare system.




That said the friggin government overreached its authority.  That is what we hired those Justices to do.  To restrain the government from doing what it is not authorized to do.

The mandates were oppressive.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

What a surprise


----------



## BluesLegend

And the Dems go down in flames again!


----------



## Meathead

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


What about Sotomayor's 100s of 1000s of kids on ventilators?!


----------



## The Original Tree

M14 Shooter said:


> And rightly so.


*It is religiously and politically discriminatory.  

Also, shocked Kavanaugh sided with lefty Roberts and The Libs to force Healthcare workers to be jabbed against their will.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time.  Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.



   Flu shots dont kill and maim.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

Is Brandon tired of not winning yet??


----------



## braalian

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time.  Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.


Mandates are pointless if they can’t be enforced.


----------



## BluesLegend

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flash bang got thumped again.  6-3.  5-4 on healthcare rule.


Who were the 3 SCOTUS traitors?


----------



## bugs

braalian said:


> Checks and balances. The system works.


Thank God!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Freedom wins


----------



## DBA

And the vote was along party lines. So much for non-partisan judges on the SC. Two conservative justices went along with the health care mandate portion.  Democrats ALWAYS tow the party line. They are nothing more than Democratic drones with law degrees.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Flash said:


> View attachment 587525



Foiled again!!!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

BluesLegend said:


> Who were the 3 SCOTUS traitors?



soto, breyer, kagan.


----------



## Meathead

The Original Tree said:


> *It is religiously and politically discriminatory.
> 
> Also, shocked Kavanaugh sided with lefty Roberts and The Libs to force Healthcare workers to be jabbed against their will.*


No one has to be jabbed against their will, but if they want to treat immune-deficient patients, it makes sense.

It's like wearing masks in during an operation - common sense.


----------



## norwegen

LordBrownTrout said:


> soto, breyer, kagan.


Yep, the Three Stooges were my first guess.


----------



## rightwinger

Supreme Court says…..Let em die


----------



## Penelope

M14 Shooter said:


> English, please.


You don't know what Bias means? As long as the pandemic lasts, they will vote in the GOP thinking it will go away magically.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

The trump Supreme Court finally pays off.


----------



## Golfing Gator

braalian said:


> Mandates are pointless if they can’t be enforced.



They can be and have been for at least the last decade.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The darn CONSTITUTION really screws up the left wing agenda to fuck the country.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

rightwinger said:


> Supreme Court says…..Let em die



I got a good laugh out of that one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Penelope said:


> You don't know what Bias means? As long as the pandemic lasts, they will vote in the GOP thinking it will go away magically.


Thank yo for the confirmation that you have no idea what you're talking about.
On any level.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They own what?


The empty space between his ears


----------



## BluesLegend

LordBrownTrout said:


> soto, breyer, kagan.


How do those liberal pukes consider the same Constitution and laws and arrived at completely the opposite legal opinion?


----------



## Flash

SassyIrishLass said:


> Freedom wins




Not real freedom because they said the health care facilities can still require the stupid vaccine.


----------



## BlueGin

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time.  Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.


Flu shots are not mandatory here.


----------



## Meathead

M14 Shooter said:


> English, please.


Penny doesn't "do" English. She has a language of her own with some English loan-words.


----------



## Leo123

Donald H said:


> I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one? The risks of Covid are still higher than ever! The six on the Scotus own it now, while Robers could have saved his closet space and let it go at 5/4.


The risks are not higher than ever.


----------



## ColonelAngus

BluesLegend said:


> How do those liberal pukes consider the same Constitution and laws and arrived at completely the opposite legal opinion?



They are ideologues.  They are following the agenda of the left, not the letter of the Constitution.


----------



## g5000

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I just found this out after the Wife texted me and said she wont have to be tested every week.
> She's extremely happy about it.


I would not count on that being true.

The Supremes said the federal government cannot force the private sector to vaccinate.  Biden never actually imposed such a mandate.

The Supremes did not say whether the private sector can impose it's own vax mandates on their employees.

And the Supremes upheld a federal vax mandate for all healthcare workers.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BlueGin said:


> Flu shots are not mandatory here.



They are here.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

BluesLegend said:


> How do those liberal pukes consider the same Constitution and laws and arrived at completely the opposite legal opinion?



I really don't think they care for the constitution.  They are there to push the liberal agenda.  You know, what's interesting is that the left screams like wild pigs about how unfair the SC is..................yet its always the conservative justices that switch over to vote with the liberal justices on issues.


----------



## Penelope

Next thing you know young kids don't need to vaccinate before kindergarten, watch and see.

Next thing you know smallpox, whopping cough, measles and polio will become common.

With these judges they will overrule them and ban abortion.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Pelosi and Biden furiously selling their Chinese masks stocks, and COVID Test kit stocks about right now.*


----------



## Donald H

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They got it half right.  They left the healthcare worker requirement in place.


Which half Bill? That's as ambiguous as your comments on Garland rifles.

On a bright note, some medical professionals are hopeful that Omicron, due to the severity, is signalling the beginning of the end to Covid.

Never mind 1.3 million new cases in 24 hours.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Flash said:


> Not real freedom because they said the health care facilities can still require the stupid vaccine.



True but I'll take this as a win and Bidum getting stuffed


----------



## bugs

Oddball said:


> Ole Joe's fascistic tyranny is crashing and burning on all fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court halts vaccine mandate that covered 80 million workers
> 
> 
> At the same time, the court is allowing the administration to proceed with a vaccine mandate for most healthcare workers in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ocregister.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 587514


it's a Very Good Day Today!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

g5000 said:


> I would not count on that being true.
> 
> The Supremes said the federal government cannot force the private sector to vaccinate.  Biden never actually imposed such a mandate.
> 
> The Supremes did not say whether the private sector can impose it's own vax mandates on their employees.
> 
> And the Supremes upheld a federal vax mandate for all healthcare workers.



   The owner has already said she wasnt for the vax mandate.


----------



## g5000

LordBrownTrout said:


> I really don't think they care for the constitution.


I don't think most Trumptards have even read the Constitution.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

g5000 said:


> I don't think most Trumptards have even read the Constitution.



I doubt most libs have ever looked at it.


----------



## jc456

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The owner has already said she wasnt for the vax mandate.


it is strange that a lawyer thinks he/ she can change the constitution through SCOTUS.


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> Next thing you know young kids don't need to vaccinate before kindergarten, watch and see.
> 
> Next thing you know smallpox, whopping cough, measles and polio will become common.


*You don't care about kids you Cretan unless the are available for sniffing.  Kids do not get COVID and if they do, it's just a few sniffles, and a sneeze and they are done with it.  

If you cared about kids, you would not be inflicting Mental Health issues on them through Biden's Voodoo Mandates which stopped absolutely nothing.*


----------



## Otis Mayfield

It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!

But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.


----------



## Clipper

Oddball said:


> Ole Joe's fascistic tyranny is crashing and burning on all fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court halts vaccine mandate that covered 80 million workers
> 
> 
> At the same time, the court is allowing the administration to proceed with a vaccine mandate for most healthcare workers in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ocregister.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 587514


But, but healthcare facilities who recieve Medicare & Medicaid funds can still require the vaxx. Which entails practically every hospital in the Country, Trump asslicker.

HA HA!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Penelope said:


> Next thing you know young kids don't need to vaccinate before kindergarten, watch and see.
> Next thing you know smallpox, whopping cough, measles and polio will become common.
> With these judges they will overrule them and ban abortion.


Thank you for the continued confirmation that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


Good job SCOTUS. Biden and the Dems are idiots. Idiot.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

We have an absence of one side on this topic 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JohnDB

Delldude said:


> 6-3.......time to pack the court.


No need to pack the court...
We just need to impeach the three dissenters.  Obviously they can't read or understand that "No means NO"


----------



## bugs

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


We STILL Got a Little Bit of America Left..
Thank God!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.



That's called freedom of choice, dimwit


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Clipper said:


> But, but healthcare facilities who recieve Medicare & Medicaid funds can still require the vaxx. Which entails practically every hospital in the Country, Trump asslicker.
> 
> HA HA!


Your trumpitis is flaring up. 

SCOTUS just stomped on Bidens neck and good.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.



Just shut up and quit crying. You lost.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Clipper said:


> But, but healthcare facilities who recieve Medicare & Medicaid funds can still require the vaxx. Which entails practically every hospital in the Country, Trump asslicker.
> 
> HA HA!



   Uh...it said that in the link.
You act like you accomplished something.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!


And for the people that hate him, whether they're willing to admit it to themselves or not.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


Hopefully the commie Dems will lose in November.


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> You don't know what Bias means? As long as the pandemic lasts, they will vote in the GOP thinking it will go away magically.


*It's never going away dimwit.  That's the point.  Human Beings have to live with various contagions for century upon century.  You cannot shut down normal everyday life.  You are not gods, you cannot control nature like this.  Let it come, let it pass, but it will always hang around and you deal with it, and your immune systems adapt to it.

But you all don't believe in Science.  You are all about FEAR and nothing else.*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> Supreme Court says…..Let em die


----------



## Fang

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


President Trump says Hi!


----------



## The Original Tree

JustAGuy1 said:


> Just shut up and quit crying. You lost.


*He's just sad that The 666 Covid Pass Chip isn't getting implanted in him any time soon.  He should be patient.  Eventually it will be available, like the iPhone 15!*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias *[sic]* as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


----------



## rightwinger

With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die


----------



## Papageorgio

Donald H said:


> I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one? The risks of Covid are still higher than ever! The six on the Scotus own it now, while Robers could have saved his closet space and let it go at 5/4.


Because the law was unconstitutional. Whether there is a pandemic or not, the Supreme Court only rules on the constitutional issue of the mandates. It was an easy call.


----------



## Flash

Donald H said:


> Which half Bill? That's as ambiguous as your comments on Garland rifles.
> 
> On a bright note, some medical professionals are hopeful that Omicron, due to the severity, is signalling the beginning of the end to Covid.
> 
> Never mind 1.3 million new cases in 24 hours.


My son, DIL and granddaughter got the COVID last week.  All three tested positive.

Minor cold like symptoms for son and DIL for about a day.  No noticeable symptoms for granddaughter.

Son and DIL both fully vaccinated.

Being vaccinated doesn't stop the Chinese bio weapon.

By the way, my son and DIL got the COVID last year before being vaccinated.  Also, minor symptoms.

In other words no big deal.

Not a big enough deal to forcefully deprive humans from Liberty.


----------



## FJB

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.





As usual you totally missed the point. I've had three shots now and I still don't want the vaccine forced on anybody.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flash said:


> Not a big enough deal to forcefully deprive humans from Liberty.


When was the last time you heard the media say Covid has killed fewer than 1200 people under the age of 18?


----------



## BackAgain

A good day for America.


----------



## DBA

g5000 said:


> I don't think most Trumptards have even read the Constitution.



The liberal SC justices have read the Constitution and they STILL don't have a problem putting their ideology above it. That is MUCH more egregious than not having read it at all, particularly for those on the SC.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die


The issue wasn't how many have died from Covid, the question was, could the government force businesses and their workers to vaccinate, and the court ruled the government have no right to force vaccinations onto businesses. Good legal decision.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.



  That would be flat-out illegal, just as Biden's attempt to force the mandate was.

  There are actual laws, duly passed by Congress and signed into law by past Presidents, which protect our rights to medical privacy, to control over our own medical treatment, and against discrimination on the basis thereof.

  Illegal executive orders issued by power-crazed wannabe dictators cannot overturn establish law, nor can company policies.


----------



## Penelope

lennypartiv said:


> Not for much longer.


MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


----------



## Papageorgio

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.


It has nothing to do with Trump, it has to do with government overreach. We should not let politics decide when the government can ignore the Constitution or not.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are take away voting for women.



That'd be unconditional....lol


----------



## Golfing Gator

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die



No, the court said the rule was against the constitutional powers of the POTUS, and they were correct.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind


And thus, today's 6-3 ruling.
The -3 don't believe you have a choice with what you do with your body.


----------



## DBA

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die



According to leftists, it is only the Republicans that will die so you should be ok with it.  You lefties, who would sign on to have a chip implanted into your head to track your every move and thought if your party told you to, are fully protected by the vaccination.


----------



## DBA

Golfing Gator said:


> No, the court said the rule was against the constitutional powers of the POTUS, and they were correct.



All except the Democratic justices. They were wrong and partisan as always.


----------



## Clipper

The Original Tree said:


> *It's never going away dimwit.  That's the point.  Human Beings have to live with various contagions for century upon century.  You cannot shut down normal everyday life.  You are not gods, you cannot control nature like this.  Let it come, let it pass, but it will always hang around and you deal with it, and your immune systems adapt to it.
> 
> But you all don't believe in Science.  You are all about FEAR and nothing else.*


You mean like smallpox?


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


Is your husband vaccinated? If he is, he will be okay because of the vaccine. You can get Covid vaccinated or not, so vaccinating everyone is not going to stop the spread. The best thing to do is, if you are sick, stay and get better.


----------



## DBA

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.



That wouldn't be a bad idea if they all thought like you.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I have been telling people to hold out and not run out and get experimental gene therapy because their employer says the government is making them make you get the experimental gene therapy...I knew SCOTUS would overrule.

THE BIDEN MANDATES VIOLATE THE CONSTITUTION.  DUH.


----------



## Clipper

Grampa Murked U said:


> Your trumpitis is flaring up.
> 
> SCOTUS just stomped on Bidens neck and good.


I don't see Biden rage tweeting like the Boy Wonder Trump would have done by now.


----------



## HikerGuy83

Well,

Not only did the court vote along ideology, but this thread is pretty well divided that way too.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

*By contrast, in Biden v. Missouri, the Court ruled that Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra did have the authority to require all health care workers at institutions that receive Medicare and Medicaid funding to get the jab, unless they get medical or religious exemptions.*



SCOTUS also ruled that hospitals and doctors offices have to get vaccinated.

So, it wasn't 100%


----------



## BackAgain

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


I highly recommend that you spend the next several years pondering your fate.  
Lol

you am a kook!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Otis Mayfield said:


> *By contrast, in Biden v. Missouri, the Court ruled that Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra did have the authority to require all health care workers at institutions that receive Medicare and Medicaid funding to get the jab, unless they get medical or religious exemptions.*
> SCOTUS also ruled that hospitals and doctors offices have to get vaccinated.


-If- they receive federal medicare / medicaid funds.


----------



## rightwinger

DBA said:


> According to leftists, it is only the Republicans that will die so you should be ok with it.  You lefties, who would sign on to have a chip implanted into your head to track your every move and thought if your party told you to, are fully protected by the vaccination.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Clipper said:


> I don't see Biden rage tweeting like the Boy Wonder Trump would have done by now.


TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP 

You're a joke boy


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> I just have to wonder why Roberts decided to come out of his closet on this one? The risks of Covid are still higher than ever! The six on the Scotus own it now, while Robers could have saved his closet space and let it go at 5/4.


Keep trying commie duck, Over 99% recovery rate.  Critical thinking you ought to try it sometime instead of trying to force your wrong headed thinking on everyone else.


----------



## The Original Tree

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flash bang got thumped again.  6-3.  5-4 on healthcare rule.


*Kavanaugh defected on healthcare.*


----------



## Donald H

Well what can we say, other than good luck on employees being infected and missing work. Companies employing over a hundred just might do what is in their best interests?


----------



## Concerned American

M14 Shooter said:


> Because the overreach is -that- obvious.
> 
> Someone lied to you, and you let them.


This moron canuck is in no way affected by this decision--he is just trying to influence his communist opinion on us.


----------



## Ridgerunner

rightwinger said:


> Supreme Court says…..Let em die


They have said that before... Back in 1973 Roe v. Wade...


----------



## M14 Shooter

Concerned American said:


> This moron canuck is in no way affected by this decision--he is just trying to influence his communist opinion on us.


He's trolling.  
It's not just what he does, it's who he is.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.



Go celebrate and get you a few more boosters!!


----------



## JWBooth

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


Fuck Canada


----------



## dblack

Golfing Gator said:


> I was not sure which way Roberts would go,  Glad he made the right choice.


Even a broken clock ...


----------



## Orangecat

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *


"Biased" is the word, and you're wrong.


> The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


The pandemic wants the pandemic to last?
What kind of unhinged logic is that?


----------



## The Original Tree

Clipper said:


> You mean like smallpox?


*Small Pox actually is being discovered in Illegal Aliens, and so is Polio, and Measles.  But Open Borders is more important than protecting the health of Americans.  That is how I know COVID is a hoax and was exaggerated and overhyped, and numbers were inflated.

2 Weeks to Flatten The Curve was a lie from The Start.

Biden is a liar, Fauci is a liar, Obama is a Liar.  
Those fiends funded COVID19, and used their new weapon against America.
There will be no justice for them and their crimes, but Americans got back a little of their freedom.

There is no real way to completely exterminate a virus.

And some vaccinations work way better than others.  

The best kinds are from weakened or dead inert viruses.

Maybe they will come up with a vaccine against DemNazi Fascism.  Scotus only seems to be 50% effective.*


----------



## Donald H

With a recovery rate of 99%, that means that 1% of the 1,300,000 daily infections, or 13,000 could bite the dust every day from Covid.

The 1% must be some kind of political exaggeration. Or maybe it's addressing bird flu or something?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Here is a very serious issue:

6-3 decision????

How the MOTHER FUCK could 3 JUDGES claim a BIDEN EXPERIMENTAL GENE THERAPY MANDATE does not violate the Constitution?

Of course it does.


----------



## JWBooth

ColonelAngus said:


> Here is a very serious issue:
> 
> 6-3 decision????
> 
> How the MOTHER FUCK could 3 JUDGES claim BIDEN EXPERIMENTAL GENE THERAPY MANDATES do not violate the Constitution?
> 
> Of course it does.


Because they are biased supporters of an all powerful activist state dictating down to the masses.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

It was an insane idea to use OSHA as the enforcement of this mandate.
Suck on it Joe!


----------



## dblack

Donald H said:


> Companies employing over a hundred just might do what is in their best interests?


How can they know what their best interests are if the government isn't there to tell them?


----------



## JWBooth

DigitalDrifter said:


> It was an insane idea to use OSHA as the enforcement of this mandate.
> Suck on it Joe!


Fuck Joe Biden


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


I am glad you know what your husband does for work.


----------



## ColonelAngus

DigitalDrifter said:


> It was an insane idea to use OSHA as the enforcement of this mandate.
> Suck on it Joe!



OSHA should make sure everyone goes to work with a clean asshole.

THey should mandate butthole auditors.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

You may all thank Trump and the three justices he nominated


----------



## SassyIrishLass

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You may all thank Trump and the three justices he nominated



Elections do have consequences


----------



## Flash

DBA said:


> The liberal SC justices have read the Constitution and they STILL don't have a problem putting their ideology above it. That is MUCH more egregious than not having read it at all, particularly for those on the SC.




These Liberals think the government has the right to do anything it wants.  They never recognize the concept of personal Liberty that our Founding Fathers fought for.

They don't know any more about the Constitution than they know about Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology or Ethics.

Piss on Brandon and little band of butt pirates.


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> With a recovery rate of 99%, that means that 1% of the 1,300,000 daily infections, or 13,000 could bite the dust every day from Covid.
> 
> The 1% must be some kind of political exaggeration. Or maybe it's addressing bird flu or something?


Gee, duck, if that was the case, don't you think the worldwide mortality rate for ALL causes should increase by a like number?  Didn't happen.  Try again.  Moronic commie fuck.  Try thinking.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Supreme Court blocks Biden Covid vaccine mandate for businesses, allows health-care worker rule
					

The Supreme Court ruled against the Biden administration's rule for OSHA, saying it did not have the power to require vaccination for millions of Americans.




					www.cnbc.com
				




_“Although Congress has indisputably given OSHA the power to regulate occupational dangers, it has not given that agency the power to regulate public health more broadly,” the court wrote in an unsigned opinion.

“Requiring the vaccination of 84 million Americans, selected simply because they work for employers with more than 100 employees, certainly falls in the latter category,” the court wrote._

Comment:

That's exactly what I said about it only applying to people who work for employers with more than 100 employees.

The question is whether or not this could generally be applied to most of the shit OSHA does?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Also:


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> With a recovery rate of 99%, that means that 1% of the 1,300,000 daily infections, or 13,000 could bite the dust every day from Covid.
> 
> The 1% must be some kind of political exaggeration. Or maybe it's addressing bird flu or something?


So tell me duck, how does all that shake out in Canadian numbers--You've been locked down--how much better off are you?


----------



## maybelooking

Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
					

The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				




The Potato is having a really bad week!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit




----------



## BasicHumanUnit




----------



## lennypartiv

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


Well since you keep voting for liberal Democrats that is something to ponder.


----------



## Circe

The Court ruling makes no sense to me. Why put a mandate on the Health workers if they pull back the one for other, non-health companies? The basic problem is still that the so-called vaccines don't work, so why mandate them??


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Donald H said:


> Which half Bill? That's as ambiguous as your comments on Garland rifles.
> 
> On a bright note, some medical professionals are hopeful that Omicron, due to the severity, is signalling the beginning of the end to Covid.
> 
> Never mind 1.3 million new cases in 24 hours.


I guess you still think the vaccine will keep you from getting infected...lol


----------



## Hellokitty

Not sure how they will be able to enforce this when they haven't defined fully vaccinated.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


Nobody's going take away women's right to vote.  Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Delldude said:


> That's a joke in itself. Went to the ER a while ago, first, two guards BSing w/o masks, donned them to let us in. Go into ER, staff cleaning room w/o any mask. Doc comes in masked, then takes it off to BS.
> Never saw so many lax people.......many wore masks, but then.


That's because they've figured out the masks don't do shit.


----------



## dblack

Circe said:


> The Court ruling makes no sense to me. Why put a mandate on the Health workers if they pull back the one for other, non-health companies? The basic problem is still that the so-called vaccines don't work, so why mandate them??


This was a Constitutional issue. The question was whether OSHA has the power to address public health in general.


----------



## Donald H

Concerned American said:


> So tell me duck, how does all that shake out in Canadian numbers--You've been locked down--how much better off are you?


Number 12 is a self portrait of me and the others are my family. We're doing just quackingly well thank you.








						Warrior Duck - Drawception
					

Here's what happened when 12 random people took turns drawing and describing, starting with the prompt "Warrior Duck".




					drawception.com


----------



## AMart

Let's go Brandon!!!!!


----------



## lennypartiv

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


Sorry, but we have the right to catch Covid if we want.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


Not a mixed ruling either as the insidious media tries to undermine the ruling
The small segment that’s in the health care field must.  The rest of us that are just trying to go to work  do not have to.
Never any doubt that, despite lying ass unwise Latina and few other like  kinds, the judges of integrity would prevail
So safe space bitches, your love  for the garish death tally took a wack with a 75% numeric reduction, people are seeing the utter folly of ruining the nation over 200k deceased or roughly 300 per day in a land of 330 million, and you piss ass illegal mandate just got shit canned. Your preposterous edicts including “Get the jab” are rightfully going down the tubes.
Christ that idea comes mostly from people that I am already taking care of their life expenses and now I won’t be forced into complying with their Hate America will.
As this always hoax  runs out of gas-what do you think they will conjour up to replace if?


----------



## JWBooth

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You may all thank Trump and the three justices he nominated


On this one I agree


----------



## JWBooth

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


Dumfuk histrionics aside, do you have a point?


----------



## Dekster

How shocking....no wait, i told you muthas on Day 1 of this idea that there was no way it would survive the legal challenges.  That people cannot even get appointments to schedule a free test because of a shortage of kits shows how idiotic it was to think they were going to be able to get employers to force people to be tested.


----------



## Delldude

M14 Shooter said:


> Health care worker in facailitites that take federal medicare / medicaid funds.
> 1: Federal $ = federal rules.  Always been this way.
> 2: HCW are critical infrastructure
> 3; HCW run a zillion times greater risk of exposure and thus need whatever questionablr protection the vaccines offer.
> 
> That said, if mandated, I would still refuse.


I think there was a law suit somewhere challenging the 'take fed money' issue.


----------



## theHawk

Delldude said:


> 6-3.......time to pack the court.


No, “the three” need to be impeached and removed.


----------



## lantern2814

Another loss for Brandon.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die


----------



## Esdraelon

Golfing Gator said:


> This was the only decision that fit in the Constitution.  OSHA does not have that power


I agree.  I worked in healthcare for a couple of decades - medical imaging, mostly.  The work was fulfilling and as much as I dislike and distrust these particular vaccine mandates, those for point of care workers can be justified if ANY can be justified.  Regardless of this, the whole industry is taking a hit at the worst possible time.  I hope that those who lose their jobs will be able to transition into something else that they care about.


----------



## Flash

Another win for Trump for putting three Conservatives on the Court.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


----------



## 1srelluc

Seems to me that they punted.

Oh well maybe that will help send more workers back into the offices where they belong during the morning and afternoon hours instead of cluttering-up the town roads/stores with "work at Homers".


----------



## Esdraelon

Penelope said:


> Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


By all means, let's watch companies that are already struggling to find workers, fire those who don't want a vaccine that stops nothing, that cures nothing, that creates ZERO SAFETY for anyone.  Well done


----------



## Captain Caveman

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


No need, if your husband is vaccinated, job done, he's saved from the virus so he doesn't have to worry about anyone else.


----------



## ClaireH

Oddball said:


> Ole Joe's fascistic tyranny is crashing and burning on all fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court halts vaccine mandate that covered 80 million workers
> 
> 
> At the same time, the court is allowing the administration to proceed with a vaccine mandate for most healthcare workers in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ocregister.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 587514


I’m counting on the moderate and independent voters to remember it was the USSS that had to come in to rule out Biden’s handlers’ plan to strongarm millions of American workers who just happen to be registered voters!


----------



## Oddball

Clipper said:


> But, but healthcare facilities who recieve Medicare & Medicaid funds can still require the vaxx. Which entails practically every hospital in the Country, Trump asslicker.
> 
> HA HA!


Don't come bellyaching to me when the hospitals are partially shut down and ER waits skyrocket because of understaffing, fascist peckerhead.


----------



## eagle1462010

Both should have been shot down


----------



## WEATHER53

If blithering dipshits that don’t feel sick stop rushing to hospitals to get a test to confirm they “aren’t sick” then the hospital issue is resolved. So like Democrats to blame elsewhere when it’s their conjured up hoax that is the true cause.


----------



## Delldude

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die


Million dead? Fauci and CDC 'revising' those figures. Not what it appears.


----------



## AquaAthena

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS





*A WIN FOR FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## JustAGuy1

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.



So in your pointy little head the Gov now cannot mandate the Vaxx but a private Company can....you're special.


----------



## Clipper

Oddball said:


> Don't come bellyaching to me when the hospitals are partially shut down and ER waits skyrocket because of understaffing, fascist peckerhead.


Hospitals are that way now due to anti vaxxers who are crowding hospital ER's showing up with severe cases of Covid, numbnuts.

Keep watching Faux News & Newsmax to have more smoke blown up your ass by Trump's asseaters who all took the vaccine, gullible fool.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Clipper said:


> Hospitals are that way now due to anti vaxxers who are crowding hospital ER's showing up with severe cases of Covid, numbnuts.
> 
> Keep watching Faux News & Newsmax to have more smoke blown up your ass by Trump's asseaters who all took the vaccine, gullible fool.



Move along kid, the SC stopped it.


----------



## Clipper

AquaAthena said:


> *A WIN FOR FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


'I'll show em! I'll play Russian Rouelette with a deadly virus & fix their ass real good'!

Darwin always wins.


----------



## WEATHER53

Delldude said:


> Million dead? Fauci and CDC 'revising' those figures. Not what it appears.


See the super brain dead emoters will stick with the 800k+ because that’s what their feelings mandate.
That number was just very forcefully reduced  recently by the issuing entity and for 2/3rd time to boot but facts don’t matter to the emotionally disabled.
Those who reference the 800k make it easy to identify them as idiot liers, or paid/voluntary trolls and thus easy to ignore.


----------



## Circe

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Nobody's going take away women's right to vote.  Stop being so dramatic.


Not if we don't let you, you won't.


----------



## AquaAthena

blackhawk said:


> It was a split vote OSHA mandate shot down healthcare workers one stands.
> Supreme Court blocks Biden Covid vaccine mandate for businesses, allows health-care worker rule


*They did, however, uphold the HHS mandate for healthcare workers in a 5-4 decision, but most of the ruling was good for those who value freedom. Being anti-mandate doesn’t mean you are anti-vaccine. This was going to be a mess for businesses at a time when we have a serious labor shortage. It’s a win for the country and sanity.  *


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> 'I'll show em! I'll play Russian Rouelette with a deadly virus & fix their ass real good'!
> 
> Darwin always wins.


Awe poor thing.  Your Brandon lost again.


----------



## Clipper

JustAGuy1 said:


> Move along kid, the SC stopped it.


The virus doesn't give a fuck what the SC did or what you think, idiot.


----------



## Clipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Awe poor thing.  Your Brandon lost again.


The virus doesn't give a shit about who wins or loses or what Trump's asseaters like you think.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> The virus doesn't give a shit about who wins or loses or what Trump's asseaters like you think.


So


----------



## Otis Mayfield

SCOTUS left the mandate for hospitals and doctor's offices in place.

So, it's a tossup.


----------



## Clipper

eagle1462010 said:


> So


You'll be one more less Trump voter.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> You'll be one more less Trump voter.
> 
> Have a nice trip.


Pussy


----------



## Clipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Pussy


Afraid of "The Jab" candy ass.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> Afraid of "The Jab" candy ass.


I pissed myself just reading about it.  Real scary narritive youbgot going.  

Poor vaxx man scared all the time


----------



## WEATHER53

Otis Mayfield said:


> SCOTUS left the mandate for hospitals and doctor's offices in place.
> 
> So, it's a tossup.


Incorrect of course.  People who work there yes.  People who go there no and no such imposition can be enacted


----------



## sparky

Golfing Gator said:


> Well done SCOTUS


yup


Hang on Sloopy said:


> That man has done a horrific job with Covid


yup, anything offered has proven itself ineffective 


Penelope said:


> Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


sure, and they can go 'eff themselves wanting help too

~S~


----------



## Clipper

eagle1462010 said:


> I pissed myself just reading about it.  Real scary narritive youbgot going.
> 
> Poor vaxx man scared all the time


Scared? Hardly. I got "The Jab"

Free as all get out. Then- there's you.


----------



## skews13

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS



But upheld mandates for healthcare workers. Of which, some are employed by providers with more than 100 employees.

Conservative pretzel logic.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

skews13 said:


> But upheld mandates for healthcare workers. Of which, some are employed by providers with more than 100 employees.
> 
> Conservative pretzel logic.



And even though OSHA can't enforce the mandate, many of the companies will.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> Scared? Hardly. I got "The Jab"
> 
> Free as all get out. Then- there's you.


Want some salt.  Lol

Poor Fascist.  Awe


----------



## JustAGuy1

Clipper said:


> The virus doesn't give a fuck what the SC did or what you think, idiot.



No, and we don't give a rat's rear end about what you think. The vaxx is dead. Deal with it kid.


----------



## maybelooking

Otis Mayfield said:


> And even though OSHA can't enforce the mandate, many of the companies will.


Too bad Potato didn't have that opinion to begin with huh?


----------



## Oddball

Clipper said:


> Hospitals are that way now due to anti vaxxers who are crowding hospital ER's showing up with severe cases of Covid, numbnuts.
> 
> Keep watching Faux News & Newsmax to have more smoke blown up your ass by Trump's asseaters who all took the vaccine, gullible fool.


Amazing how sub-moronic jackasses like you never ask yourselves why those in the  medical field wouldn't want themselves polluted with your BigPharm juice, if it's so fucking effective.

That would require an IQ higher than a turnip, which leaves you out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hang on Sloopy said:


> That man has done a horrific job with Covid
> 
> thank God Omnicron revealed Fauci and friends crime against humanity


What should he have done differently?

Nevermind, I have no desire to watch you throw the embarrassing fit you will throw instead of answering the question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> Amazing how sub-moronic jackasses like you never ask yourselves why those in the  medical field wouldn't want themselves polluted with your BigPharm juice, if it's so fucking effective.
> 
> That would require an IQ higher than a turnip, which leaves you out.



Hey idiot

Maybe you should then ask yourself why 90%+ of them took it voluntarily.

Gotdam you are stupid.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Sotomayor should be vacuuming carpets at a Hyatt.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.


Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?


----------



## WEATHER53

So this very dubious “preventative measure” being forced upon us has been nixed .  Next up needs to be the useless, virtue signaling mask mandates.


----------



## WEATHER53

Otis Mayfield said:


> And even though OSHA can't enforce the mandate, many of the companies will.


They are covered in this ruling and such a dodge is not permitted


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> They are covered in this ruling and such a dodge is not permitted


Of course it is. Stop lying. Why do you always lie? Are you incapable of not lying?


----------



## WEATHER53

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Sotomayor should be vacuuming carpets at a Hyatt.


Who were the other two


----------



## Golfing Gator

skews13 said:


> But upheld mandates for healthcare workers. Of which, some are employed by providers with more than 100 employees.
> 
> Conservative pretzel logic.



Nope.   The size of the company is irrelevant.    Did people in small companies not get COVID?


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> They are covered in this ruling and such a dodge is not permitted



No.  So far not one court I have seen has ruled against a private company choosing on their own to require the vaccine


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course it is. Stop lying. Why do you always lie? Are you incapable of not lying?


Your emotions on rampage is ugly to witness. SC ruling does not knock  down OSHA only to have employers work around it and impose their own.
I am fact based. You are emotional fiction


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> No.  So far not one court I have seen has ruled against a private company choosing on their own to require the vaccine


Not one company has been successful with firing people who won’t provide proof of vaccination 
You just got your ass handed to you by SC and are madly scrambling to suggest there are easy ways to work around it to effectively vacate it.  Not happening.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Your emotions on rampage is ugly to witness. SC ruling does not knock down OSHA only to have employers work around it and impose their own.


Another stupid lie.

Dude, there is no contest. You are not going to win a prize for lying and embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Delldude

WEATHER53 said:


> See the super brain dead emoters will stick with the 800k+ because that’s what their feelings mandate.
> That number was just very forcefully reduced  recently by the issuing entity and for 2/3rd time to boot but facts don’t matter to the emotionally disabled.
> Those who reference the 800k make it easy to identify them as idiot liers, or paid/voluntary trolls and thus easy to ignore.


3P principle

Pandemic
Panic
Porn


----------



## Delldude

Captain Caveman said:


> No need, if your husband is vaccinated, job done, he's saved from the virus so he doesn't have to worry about anyone else.


Tell that to all the triple vaxed who got terribly ill.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> Tell that to all the triple vaxed who got terribly ill.


That won't take as long as telling that to the unvaccinated who got terribly ill. Like, way less time.


----------



## Delldude

JustAGuy1 said:


> So in your pointy little head the Gov now cannot mandate the Vaxx but a private Company can....you're special.


Condition of employment.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That won't take as long as telling that to the unvaccinated who got terribly ill. Like, way less time.


How does one know, if they get terribly ill, whether or not they are vaxed, if their level of sickness would be the same if they never took the jab?


----------



## JustAGuy1

Delldude said:


> Condition of employment.



Will be stopped by the Court


----------



## JustAGuy1

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Another stupid lie.
> 
> Dude, there is no contest. You are not going to win a prize for lying and embarrassing yourself.


Say what Uncle Remus? You lost, deal with it.


----------



## Delldude

JustAGuy1 said:


> Will be stopped by the Court


Already some places of business are requiring vax cards for service. Today's ruling covers what the gov't can and can't do. Private employers are another story.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Delldude said:


> Tell that to all the triple vaxed who got terribly ill.


The vaccine is to protect you from the virus, not from people. That goes with any vaccine for all viruses. A vaccinated person can also contract and spread COVID from vaccinated and unvaccinated people. I got vaccinated in June 2021 and had COVID in December gone.


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> They are covered in this ruling and such a dodge is not permitted


LOL - How are you imagining that this ruling applies to employer mandates???

Jesus - no wonder the Constitution is in tatters. Most of you are simply too fucking stupid to understand how it works.


----------



## dblack

Delldude said:


> Already some places of business are requiring vax cards for service. Today's ruling covers what the gov't can and can't do. Private employers are another story.


Socialists don't conceive of "private" business. To them, everything is government, employer, doctor, dog-walker. Vote well.


----------



## Delldude

JustAGuy1 said:


> Will be stopped by the Court


Really?


> Which Employers are Requiring the Vaccine?​
> Both government and private employers are requiring the Covid-19 vaccine as a condition of employment.
> 
> 
> Mayor LaToya Cantrell of* New Orleans* announced vaccination will be mandatory for city employees and contractors as of July 31. The city reported more than 1,000 new cases in one week in late July.
> 
> 
> “The mechanics of the vaccination requirement are still being worked out, as of this writing,” Mayor Cantrell said in an emailed statement to Forbes Advisor. “Currently, approximately 71% of our city employees are vaccinated. We want to see that hit 100%. Vaccines save lives, full stop, and the city needs to lead the way on this.”
> 
> 
> Other large cities, such as *Los Angeles*, *Denver*, and *New York City* are requiring the Covid-19 vaccine for its employees.
> 
> 
> On Aug. 2, Denver was the first city to require the Covid-19 vaccine for its employees, and extended the vaccine mandate to employees of private companies as well. For Denver companies who do not comply, the public is urged to report these companies.
> 
> 
> Beyond local regulations, many national corporations such as *Wal-Mart*, *Facebook* and *Cisco* are starting to require vaccinations for their workers.
> 
> 
> The mandates look different for each company. Here’s how a few others are handling vaccine mandates:
> 
> 
> *Tyson Foods* announced all workers must receive the Covid-19 vaccine by Nov. 1 (corporate employees only have until Oct. 1). In an effort to get more workers vaccinated, the company is offering a $200 stipend to frontline workers who receive the shot.
> 
> 
> Before starting as a new hourly employee with *Disney,* you must show proof of vaccination. Existing hourly employees have a 60-day window, starting July 30, to receive their vaccinations.
> 
> 
> Almost every industry has started to see vaccine mandates or encouragement of vaccination in the past few weeks. While *Vanguard* is not requiring employees to get the Covid-19 vaccine at this time, it’s providing an incentive to get more workers to get vaccinated. The financial giant will pay $1,000 to each employee who provides proof of the Covid-19 vaccination by Oct. 1. The offer also extends to workers who received their doses before the announcement.





> Can Employers Make Workers Get Vaccinated?​That depends.
> 
> According to the CDC, the federal government cannot require vaccination. But state or local governments and private employers can require vaccination under applicable state laws.


Cover Letter, Resume, Vaccine Card? No Shot, No Pay For Some Workers


----------



## JustAGuy1

Delldude said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Cover Letter, Resume, Vaccine Card? No Shot, No Pay For Some Workers



Sorry son, only front line Health Care workers.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Delldude said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Cover Letter, Resume, Vaccine Card? No Shot, No Pay For Some Workers



 Date of your article, you'll have to do better


Updated: Aug 6, 2021, 3:04pm


----------



## Flash




----------



## dblack

JustAGuy1 said:


> Sorry son, only front line Health Care workers.


The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Circe said:


> Not if we don't let you, you won't.


You won't have to stop anyone from doing, because it isn't going to happen.  Conservatives protect the Constitution, unlike some on the Left. Your anti-Constitition agenda took a big hit today


----------



## JustAGuy1

dblack said:


> The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.



OSHA was the hammer he tried to use, he saw no other way. He lost. Watch and see


----------



## ClaireH

The Original Tree said:


> *Pelosi and Biden furiously selling their Chinese masks stocks, and COVID Test kit stocks about right now.*



Yeah Biden just bought a ton more of “good masks” just this week. No end game in sight for authoritarian rulers. Allowing progressive leftists take over the Democrat party with demands for repayment for their votes in 2020 was a major fail. The Democrats should’ve kept a tighter lid on the constant infighting within its party. The public at large is aware with more awakenings daily The Dems are really going to have to pull A rabbit out of their hat, a real one not fake like the mRNA “vaccines”, to win over  independent votes. As it stands, there’s a larger majority of independents that outweigh both Democrat and Republican parties, and more will go right.


----------



## dblack

JustAGuy1 said:


> OSHA was the hammer he tried to use, he saw no other way. He lost. Watch and see


Totally. And I celebrate the ruling. It was the right call.

But I repeat: The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Not one company has been successful with firing people who won’t provide proof of vaccination
> You just got your ass handed to you by SC and are madly scrambling to suggest there are easy ways to work around it to effectively vacate it.  Not happening.



I have been against the Fed mandate the whole time, do try and at least keep up with what is going on.

A private company doing it on their own is 100% legal. 


As for "Not one company has been successful with firing people who won’t provide proof of vaccination"
 do you never get tired of being wrong?









						Judge allows NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire unvaccinated employees
					

A judge will allow NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire employees who refuse a COVID-19 vaccine mandate.




					www.fox32chicago.com
				




_ A judge will allow NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire employees who refuse a COVID-19 vaccine mandate._










						Error 500
					

500




					www.webmd.com
				




_The Mayo Clinic fired 700 employees this week who didn’t comply with its COVID-19 vaccine mandate._









						Unvaccinated Ascension hospital employees fired
					

WALTON COUNTY Fla. (WMBB) — Ascension Sacred Heart Hospitals followed through on their vaccination mandate and fired some of their unvaccinated employees Friday. Hospital workers have had sin…




					www.mypanhandle.com
				




_Ascension Sacred Heart Hospitals followed through on their vaccination mandate and fired some of their unvaccinated employees Friday._









						Hospital system employees face firing as vaccine mandate deadlines approach
					

Advocate Aurora Health has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19. Other hospitals are threatening to fire employees or approaching deadlines for their own vaccine mandates.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				




_Advocate Aurora Health, the largest hospital system in Illinois and Wisconsin, has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19.

Almost half of the 440 recently terminated employees worked part time, the company said in a statement. The number is less than 1% of about 75,000 employees._


----------



## JustAGuy1

dblack said:


> Totally. And I celebrate the ruling. It was the right call.
> 
> But I repeat: The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.



We'll see.


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.




However, not having the backing of the stupid government mandates will go a long way towards towards helping the employee lawsuits.

You know, civil rights violation.


----------



## dblack

JustAGuy1 said:


> We'll see.


Government shouldn't be allowed to dictate the employment criteria of private businesses. That's the point of the ruling.


----------



## MarathonMike

dblack said:


> The Court ruling applied to government mandates, specifically those issued through OSHA. It had nothing, nothing at all, to say about employer mandates.


Yep any company exempt from OSHA requirements can still have vaccines mandated by the that company's ownership.


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> However, not having the backing of the stupid government mandates will go a long way towards towards helping the employee lawsuits.
> 
> You know, civil rights violation.


Employee lawsuits over what? Jesus - you people think government should run every business, micromanage all their decisions. That's straight up socialism.


----------



## dblack

MarathonMike said:


> Yep any company exempt from OSHA requirements can still have vaccines mandated by the that company's ownership.


Why do they have to be exempt from OSHA standards? The Court just established that OSHA has no say in the matter.


----------



## marvin martian

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.



You're drunk, Penny! Come back later.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JustAGuy1 said:


> Sorry son, only front line Health Care workers.



That is whom the Govt can make get the Vaccine, has nothing to do with what private companies choose to do


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> Employee lawsuits over what? Jesus - you people think government should run every business, micromanage all their decisions. That's straight up socialism.




I have heard that there are several major lawsuits against employers that mandate the vaccine as a condition of employment.

Hopefully this ruling today by the Supremes will strengthen the lawsuits.


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> Yep any company exempt from OSHA requirements can still have vaccines mandated by the that company's ownership.



They do not need to be exempt from OSHA requirements to require vaccines


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flash said:


> I have heard that there are several major lawsuits against employers that mandate the vaccine as a condition of emplyment.
> 
> Hopefully this ruling today by the Supremes will strengthen the lawsuits.



One has zero bearing on the other.


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> I have heard that there are several major lawsuits against employers that mandate the vaccine as a condition of employment.
> 
> Hopefully this ruling today by the Supremes will strengthen the lawsuits.


So, you seem to have bought into the liberal principle that government must approve all of an employers hiring and firing decisions. Or is principle not even a thing in your world, and government should just make everyone do what you want?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


hey sealybobo  err smellybozo,here is a tissue for you right now after i found this picture of you recently when you heard this news your fascist hero got the middle finger given to him by these patriotic people in the supreme court .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> How does one know, if they get terribly ill, whether or not they are vaxed, if their level of sickness would be the same if they never took the jab?


A stupid question.

This is about best odds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

marvin martian said:


> You're drunk, Penny! Come back later.


Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.

they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.


right? Thinker101 Gabe Lackmann Hang on Sloopy Flash Oddball Gracie Stormlover MisterBeale gipper FJB lennypartiv

Missourian ClaireH

LordBrownTrout

Bob Blaylock

marvin martian

Calypso Jones

OldFlame

FJB

Delldude

The Original Tree

Ridgerunner

wamose

Wild Bill Kelsoe

jehanne1431

westwall

DBA

Hossfly

skye

HereWeGoAgain


BluesLegend

night_son

bugs

norwegen


ColonelAngus

Leo123

JustAGuy1

JusticeHammer

Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Orangecat

JGalt 

SweetSue92


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

WEATHER53 said:


> Who were the other two


Sonia Sotomayor, Stephen Breyer, and Elena Kagan.


----------



## B. Kidd

I give a big salute to 'The Donald' and 'The Turtle' for enabling a SCOTUS that defends freedom and liberty!!



We're still holding the line against authoritarianism.
And that's a good thang!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

WEATHER53 said:


> They are covered in this ruling and *such a dodge is not permitted*



  What about my 2016 Dart?  It is permitted?  It's labeled as a _“Dodge”_, but it's really some sort of bizarre Alfa Romeo/FIAT/Mercedes Benz/Chrysler/Hyundai mongrel, so perhaps it doesn't really count as _“such a Dodge”_.


----------



## JWBooth

dblack said:


> Government shouldn't be allowed to dictate the employment criteria of private businesses. That's the point of the ruling.


However, the ruling has left open the opportunity for the congress to give osha the power to mandate.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Golfing Gator said:


> A private company doing it on their own is 100% legal.



  Just like it's 100% legal for a company to impose requirements as to what religious beliefs an employee may have, or what race an employee may be, and so on, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> Just like it's 100% legal for a company to impose requirements as to what religious beliefs an employee may have, or what race an employee may be, and so on, right?


No, not like that at all. Get a grip on reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Original Tree said:


> *The Pandemic is in your mind and is nothing but a propaganda tool.  They should have trashed The Health Care Worker Mandate too as it is also flawed as it discriminates against people religiously, and politically.
> 
> Mortality rate is only 0.00085%
> 75% of COVID deaths had 4 morbidities and did not actually die from COVID.
> 24% had 1-3 Comorbidities and did not actually die from COVID.
> 
> It was all political, and was nothing but a Trojan horse to advance The New World Order, impact our elections, and trash our economy.
> 
> Joe Biden is a bigger bufoon than Jimmy Carter, and you should be praying that we survive this asshole and his band of idiots, and his dirty diaper dictator ways.
> 
> The SotoMyWhore lies were disgraceful btw.*


----------



## B. Kidd

JWBooth said:


> However, the ruling has left open the opportunity for the congress to give osha the power to mandate.



And what are the chances of that happening while Congress is on a 1/6 fishing expedition??


----------



## dblack

JWBooth said:


> However, the ruling has left open the opportunity for the congress to give osha the power to mandate.


True. And that's still a risk. Unfortunately, though I think it would _also_ be outside their legitimate power, SCOTUS probably will sign off on that.


----------



## dblack

Bob Blaylock said:


> Just like it's 100% legal for a company to impose requirements as to what religious beliefs an employee may have, or what race an employee may be, and so on, right?


It certainly should be. The presumption of many on this board, that government should have the final say on every.fucking.thing, is what is driving us into a totalitarian corner.


----------



## Delldude

JustAGuy1 said:


> Date of your article, you'll have to do better
> 
> 
> Updated: Aug 6, 2021, 3:04pm


Nothing has changed.


> Mandatory Employee Vaccines – Coming to A State Near You?​
> By Littler Mendelson on
> January 13, 2022
> 
> The chart below – last updated January 13, 2022 at 3:00 p.m. (Central) – provides basic information on vaccination mandates issued at the federal and statewide levels. It covers directives that affect public or private entities as employers.
> 
> Mandatory Employee Vaccines – Coming to A State Near You?


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A stupid question.
> 
> This is about best odds.


A stupid answer.  

Sick as a dog triple vaxed, who's to know if that would have happened unvaxed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> It certainly should be. The presumption of many on this board, that government should have the final say on every.fucking.thing, is what is driving us into a totalitarian corner.


Um...

...the SCOTUS is part of the government.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Um...
> 
> ...the SCOTUS is part of the government.


Um.... do you have a point?


----------



## Clipper

Oddball said:


> Amazing how sub-moronic jackasses like you never ask yourselves why those in the  medical field wouldn't want themselves polluted with your BigPharm juice, if it's so fucking effective.
> 
> That would require an IQ higher than a turnip, which leaves you out.


Why sure. Why listen to experts when you have Facebook medical school & jerkoffs like Dan Bongino giving medical advice, right Skeeter?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> A stupid answer.
> 
> Sick as a dog triple vaxed, who's to know if that would have happened unvaxed?


Same stupid question.

There is no excuse for an adult to be this aggressively ignorant or stupid about this topic, 2 years into the pandemic. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Find a 7th grader to explain it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


 SHERI is exhibiting her HATE, IGNORANCE, and STUPIDITY.  Remember when your boy 👦 said he wouldn’t mandate it?  
   Why isn’t he even considering Natural Immunity?   The “ Unvaccinated “ are not spreading it, Moran.  Just ask AOC


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Um.... do you have a point?


Uh, it means the government had the final say.

So you might want to tell that dblack  guy that his whiny post was pretty stupid, in the context of what we call "reality".


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, it means the government had the final say.


No, they withheld a restriction on _government_. They didn't say anything about what the rest of us can do. In that, it's one of the rare SCOTUS decisions I agree with.

This is the problem we're facing. Neither the left, nor the right, understands limited government and individual rights. Both Ds and Rs operate on the same statist premise: 

"Government should run society. The state should decide what's wrong, and ban all such activities. And the state should decide what's right, and force everyone to comply." 

This is why I have no use for either party.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Clipper said:


> 'I'll show em! I'll play Russian Rouelette with a deadly virus & fix their ass real good'!
> Darwin always wins.


In my age group, >99.85% of the people who test positive survive.
That's Russian roulette with 667 revolvers and one bullet


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> No, they withheld a restriction on _government_.


Yes.

The SCOTUS had the final say.

The SCOTUS is part of government.

You aren't going to slither out of your error. Sorry.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes.
> 
> The SCOTUS had the final say.
> 
> The SCOTUS is part of government.
> 
> You aren't going to slither out of your error. Sorry.


Oh, gawd. You're in troll mode. Fuck you bye.


----------



## Clipper

M14 Shooter said:


> In my age group, >99.85% of the people who test positive survive.
> That's Russian roulette with 667 revolvers and one bullet


You trying to trim your herd?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Oh, gawd. You're in troll mode. Fuck you bye.


It was your whiny ass comment. Paranoid fantasy. Unfortunately you constructed it on lies and mistakes.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It was your whiny ass comment. Paranoid fantasy. Unfortunately you constructed it on lies and mistakes.


Piss off, troll.


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> So, you seem to have bought into the liberal principle that government must approve all of an employers hiring and firing decisions. Or is principle not even a thing in your world, and government should just make everyone do what you want?




Being forced by anyone to take jab ain't exactly my thing.  Maybe it is OK with you but I feel differently.


----------



## Missourian

Delldude said:


> 6-3.......time to pack the court.


Pack the court?!? 

Joe Biden would struggle to pack his lunch.


----------



## ClaireH

dblack said:


> Employee lawsuits over what? Jesus - you people think government should run every business, micromanage all their decisions. That's straight up socialism.


I believe the argument is that citizens have the right to stand up to government decisions. ^ Time and money involved but worth it in the long run. Settlements always outweigh court procedures in numbers, and these individual civil suit cases probably won’t make the national news.


----------



## Gracie

Let's hope those stupid masks are next to go. Wearing one is like wearing a swimsuit in a toddler pool where all they have on is cloth diapers and the swimsuit will protect you from the pee and poop they spurt out willy nilly. Not my comparison..TheGreatSatan said that some time ago.


----------



## eagle1462010

Walked into the store on the way home from work............Bought some old folks sausage......good stuff.......and no one in the entire store was wearing masks........

Love the Red States............


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> Being forced by anyone to take jab ain't exactly my thing.  Maybe it is OK with you but I feel differently.


An employer can't force anyone to take a jab.


----------



## rightwinger

SCOTUS just told America…


*FUCK YOU!*


----------



## dblack

ClaireH said:


> I believe the argument is that citizens have the right to stand up to government decisions.


Absolutely. I was discussing employers requiring vaccinations.


----------



## dblack

rightwinger said:


> SCOTUS just told America…
> 
> 
> *FUCK YOU!*


As well they should. It's their job to slap down the government (er, we the people)  when they step out of line.


----------



## rightwinger

dblack said:


> As well they should. It's their job to slap down the government (er, we the people)  when they step out of line.


It is more important for our TRUMPCourt to defend the right wing COVID lies than save American lives

They should be ashamed


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> Well what can we say, other than good luck on employees being infected and missing work. Companies employing over a hundred just might do what is in their best interests?


You can't say shit, duck.  This ain't Canada.


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> SCOTUS just told America…
> 
> 
> *FUCK YOU!*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Piss off, troll.


"The gubmint is out to get me! Waaaaaah!"

(Um, hey genius, it was the government that struck it down.)

"Troll!" *outburst* *outburst* *outburst*


----------



## BluesLegend

SCOTUS back hands the left SMACK!


----------



## rightwinger

The Government tried to step in and stop a rampant virus that has killed almost a million people

The Supreme Court said……..FUK YOU


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> The Government tried to step in and stop a rampant virus that has killed almost a million people
> 
> The Supreme Court said……..FUK YOU


----------



## BluesLegend

I told you the Trump SCOTUS would bitch slap these Dem punks. We take the Senate in a few months and Dems will have to get used to 7-2 defeats.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.
> 
> they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.
> 
> 
> right? Thinker101 Gabe Lackmann Hang on Sloopy Flash Oddball Gracie Stormlover MisterBeale gipper FJB lennypartiv
> 
> Missourian ClaireH
> 
> LordBrownTrout
> 
> Bob Blaylock
> 
> marvin martian
> 
> Calypso Jones
> 
> OldFlame
> 
> FJB
> 
> Delldude
> 
> The Original Tree
> 
> Ridgerunner
> 
> wamose
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe
> 
> jehanne1431
> 
> westwall
> 
> DBA
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> skye
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> BluesLegend
> 
> night_son
> 
> bugs
> 
> norwegen
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus
> 
> Leo123
> 
> JustAGuy1
> 
> JusticeHammer
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth
> 
> Orangecat
> 
> JGalt
> 
> SweetSue92


The entire world is right about what?


----------



## Oddball

Clipper said:


> Why sure. Why listen to experts when you have Facebook medical school & jerkoffs like Dan Bongino giving medical advice, right Skeeter?


Your "experts" haven't been right in nearly two years, dope.


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> An employer can't force anyone to take a jab.


True.  Nobody is arguing that.  If you employer says that getting  the jab is condition of employment then you have three choices:

1.  Get the jab

2.  Quit the job

3.  Ask the courts to decide if the employer is violating your civil rights.

Number three is a long shot but this ruling by the Supreme Court makes it a better chance.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Same stupid question.
> 
> There is no excuse for an adult to be this aggressively ignorant or stupid about this topic, 2 years into the pandemic. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> Find a 7th grader to explain it.


Same stupid answer.......so you've bought into it, hook, line and sinker?
Things like I describe don't happen with a fully tested and working 'vaccine'.......or do they?


----------



## Delldude

Missourian said:


> Pack the court?!?
> 
> Joe Biden would struggle to pack his lunch.


Maybe pack his peanut butter?


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> The Government tried to step in and stop a rampant virus that has killed almost a million people
> 
> The Supreme Court said……..FUK YOU


----------



## Delldude

Flash said:


> True.  Nobody is arguing that.  If you employer says that getting  the jab is condition of employment then you have three choices:
> 
> 1.  Get the jab
> 
> 2.  Quit the job
> 
> 3.  Ask the courts to decide if the employer is violating your civil rights.
> 
> Number three is a long shot but this ruling by the Supreme Court makes it a better chance.


It's all at the state and local level. Legislators gave many governors untested, sweeping, emergency powers some time before. For the most part, they haven't been used in any huge way until Covid. Now many states are or have removed or changed them, some haven't. Spend your money attacking the state supreme court, then spend more and head on to SCOTUS.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mac1958 said:


> This was a bad idea, and probably hurt him with minorities.


Why would it hurt 😞 the minorities?


----------



## WEATHER53

Delldude said:


> Condition of employment.


Must be prexisting that you agreed to before taking the employment.  It cannot be lawfully imposed at this point upon existing employees.


----------



## WEATHER53

dblack said:


> LOL - How are you imagining that this ruling applies to employer mandates???
> 
> Jesus - no wonder the Constitution is in tatters. Most of you are simply too fucking stupid to understand how it works.


A lesser entity such as an individual employer cannot  do the exact same thing that the SC just prevented OSHA from doing.
The extremely dumb party is not me.


----------



## rightwinger

BluesLegend said:


> I told you the Trump SCOTUS would bitch slap these Dem punks. We take the Senate in a few months and Dems will have to get used to 7-2 defeats.


The TRUMPCourt told Americans dying of COVID to go FUK themselves


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> They do not need to be exempt from OSHA requirements to require vaccines


I know you don’t think but apparently you really do feel that individual employers can do an end run around SC who just prohibited a far more widespread and powerful entity from implementing.  That’s one frozen turd  “thinking” for sure.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Well, there goes that source of revenue for the govt...


----------



## rightwinger

SCOTUS  is obviously trying to kill Republicans

Our President was obviously trying to save Republicans too dumb to save themselves

The Court ruled that if Republicans want to kill themselves, Biden must let them


----------



## Esdraelon

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Boy 3 of you ran quick to tell us...good news
> 
> The embarrassment of that mongoloid Soyamayor sealed the deal. She should be removed by herself that stupid bitch


She proved she was a political appointee and opened her mouth when she really should have just kept quiet.  I guess this is only to be expected when you have compliant media running propaganda for you.


----------



## Delldude

WEATHER53 said:


> Must be prexisting that you agreed to before taking the employment. * It cannot be lawfully imposed at this point upon existing employees.*


Then why do so many companies have up and coming vaxed by  date deadlines?



> Many employers are forging ahead with requiring workers to be vaccinated even though the U.S. Supreme Court is blocking the Biden administration from enforcing a Covid-19 vaccine mandate for large employers.





> Despite the high court’s decision, private employers can and will continue to pursue vaccine mandates, health benefits consultants say. *Citigroup, for example, is set to fire workers who aren’t vaccinated by the end of the month.*





> The Supreme Court’s ruling “has no bearing on whether an individual employer can impose a vaccine mandate on its workforce,” said Kathryn Bakich, health compliance practice Leader and senior vice president at employee benefits consulting firm Segal.


Despite Supreme Court Ruling, Many Employers Will Still Mandate Covid Vaccines


----------



## San Souci

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


True. And 2 Dems stopped him from fuckin' up our elections. Biden is a LOSER.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Clipper said:


> 'I'll show em! I'll play Russian Rouelette with a deadly virus & fix their ass real good'!
> 
> Darwin always wins.



There are a lot of deadly viruses out there. But none of them are worth losing your freedoms over. We don't have any mandated vaccines for adults, why should we start now? 

I disagree with the healthcare workers thing too, because if THEY walk off the job, we're really fucked.


----------



## WEATHER53

Delldude said:


> Then why do so many companies have up and coming vaxed by  date deadlines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Supreme Court Ruling, Many Employers Will Still Mandate Covid Vaccines


Just remember all that you presented is editorial and not proof.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "The gubmint is out to get me! Waaaaaah!"
> 
> (Um, hey genius, it was the government that struck it down.)
> 
> "Troll!" *outburst* *outburst* *outburst*


Piss off, troll.


----------



## Delldude

WEATHER53 said:


> Just remember all that you presented is editorial and not proof.


OK........

_Dr. Matt Binnicker is the Director of Clinical Virology and Vice Chair of Practice in the Department of Laboratory Medicine and Pathology at Mayo Clinic. Dr. Binnicker is a Professor of Laboratory Medicine and Pathology, and the President of the Pan American Society for Clinical Virology.

Steven Salzberg

I'm the Bloomberg Distinguished Professor of Biomedical Engineering, Computer Science, and Biostatistics at Johns Hopkins University. From 2005-2011 I was the Horvitz Professor of Computer Science and Director of the Center for Bioinformatics and Computational Biology at the University of Maryland, College Park. Before joining UMD, I was at The Institute for Genomic Research, where I sequenced the genomes of many bacteria, including those used in the 2001 anthrax attacks. At TIGR I was part of the Human Genome Project and the co-founder of the influenza virus sequencing project (which is when I first learned of the anti-vaccine movement). My research group develops software for DNA sequence analysis, and our (free) software is used by scientific laboratories around the globe. I did my B.A. and M.S. at Yale University, and my Ph.D. at Harvard University, and I have published over 250 scientific papers.

_


----------



## BluesLegend

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt told Americans dying of COVID to go FUK themselves


You lie, shocker there.


----------



## Ivan88

Nice to have at least one of those mandates ended.
None the less, many folks are dying from the Covid depopulation drugs.
On top of that, Washington State is preparing to arrest the people who did not get injected with immune system wipe out and genetic alteration drugs, and Washington State is building human body liquidation plants to hide the evidence that their covid concentration camps are designed as extermination camps.
Video at: Washington State legalized LIQUEFYING human corpses before activating covid concentration camps


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> True.  Nobody is arguing that.  If you employer says that getting  the jab is condition of employment then you have three choices:
> 
> 1.  Get the jab
> 
> 2.  Quit the job
> 
> 3.  Ask the courts to decide if the employer is violating your civil rights.
> 
> Number three is a long shot but this ruling by the Supreme Court makes it a better chance.


It's worse than a longshot. It's a failure to understand the concept of rights in the first place. Rights ≠ power over others. Rights don't empower you to force someone to hire you against their will, or bake you a cake, or otherwise cater to your wishes. Call it something else. What you're really after is using the government to force your will on others.


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> Must be prexisting that you agreed to before taking the employment.  It cannot be lawfully imposed at this point upon existing employees.


Of course it can. Unless there is a contract of some kind, the terms of at-will employment can change at any time.


----------



## Orangecat

dblack said:


> An employer can't force anyone to take a jab.


Being coerced isn't much better.


----------



## Orangecat

rightwinger said:


> SCOTUS just told America…
> *FUCK YOU!*


Nope, not America. Just you and your fellow useful idiots.


----------



## Orangecat

rightwinger said:


> The TRUMPCourt told Americans dying of COVID to go FUK themselves


Nothing in this decision stops you from getting the jab, it just stops you from coercing others to. It must really hurt your inner Mussolini.


----------



## dblack

Orangecat said:


> Being coerced isn't much better.


I assume you're referring to something like "economic coercion". But when you look at it, it's a lot better than _actual_ threat of violence. All economic "coercion" amounts to is someone else saying "No". If someone says, "no, I won't pay you to work here if you aren't vaccinated" or "no, I won't bake a cake for a gay wedding" -  they're not harming you, they're not coercing you. They're just refusing to help you. That's a radically different act. Every single one of us should have the right to say "no".


----------



## WEATHER53

Discrimination based on medical choice
Go decide


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> Discrimination based on medical choice
> Go decide


----------



## Stann

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


That is unfortunate, a united front in this war on this virus is what's needed the most. Common sense is in short supply these days even on the Supreme Court.


----------



## dblack

Stann said:


> That is unfortunate, a united front in this war on this virus is what's needed the most. Common sense is in short supply these days even on the Supreme Court.


It's the two-party death spiral. We can no longer unite against a common enemy because of it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


Shitforbrains science haters like you think the vaccine keeps you from catching and spreading the virus.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> That is unfortunate, a united front in this war on this virus is what's needed the most. Common sense is in short supply these days even on the Supreme Court.


Common sense. Like saying the vaccine keeps you from catching and spreading the virus and a t shirt over your head keeps everyone safe?


----------



## cnm

Penelope said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only decision that fit in the Constitution.  OSHA does not have that power
> 
> 
> 
> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.
Click to expand...

Apparently the point of balance is that COVID is not unique to worksites. I suppose that means OSHA can't enforce fire safety as fires are not unique to workplaces.


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> This was a bad idea, and probably hurt him with minorities.


To hell with hurting biden politically

biden hurt the American people and our right to representative government


----------



## cnm

OldFlame said:


> It’s a shame that healthcare workers are still required. But good news for freedom.


Seems very contradictory.


----------



## cnm

Weatherman2020 said:


> Common sense. Like saying the vaccine keeps you from catching and spreading the virus and a t shirt over your head keeps everyone safe?


Against all the evidence...


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> I assume you're referring to something like "economic coercion". But when you look at it, it's a lot better than _actual_ threat of violence


While I agree with most of what you are saying I disagree here.  They were pushing to FORCE you to take the jab or lose your job, ability to go out and eat, and basically deny you all FREEDOMS normal in a society.  The basic Freedom of earning a living and putting food on the table for your family was at stake here over a high survival rate virus..........which was brought to you by the same assholes who funded Gain of Function research in Wuhan.

Sorry...........that dog doesn't hunt with me and never will.  That so called Economic COHERSION  is basically we will Fucking Starve you to death if you don't do as we say. That is an ACT OF WAR by a bunch of power hungry SOBs.............SCOTUS just stopped a real insurrection in this country.........I don't give a shit who doesn't like what I just said.  Our gov't is out of control.  They ignore laws that they don't like...........and try to shove their views down your throat from a temporary majority.........that is NOT THE INTENT OF THE REPUBLIC or the principles of the Constitution.

Even with this solution our gov't has gone to hell full of criminals who serve money and not the people of this country.


----------



## eagle1462010

cnm said:


> Apparently the point of balance is that COVID is not unique to worksites. I suppose that means OSHA can't enforce fire safety as fires are not unique to workplaces.


Show me how the fire hydrant tried to inject you ........hmm


----------



## Jarlaxle

Penelope said:


> MY BODY, MY CHOICE comes to mind. You republicans treat women as 2nd class citizen, next thing the republicans are going to take away voting for women.


You need to be sent to a mental health facility for 90 days observation.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## theHawk

braalian said:


> Checks and balances. The system works.


That’s why the Dems want to break it.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> That is unfortunate, a united front in this war on this virus is what's needed the most. Common sense is in short supply these days even on the Supreme Court.



Our nation is not governed by so-called "common sense" which is wreckage these days. It's called the Constitution--read it someday.


----------



## SweetSue92

While I am exceedingly grateful for this decision, I am still shocked that we have three monumentally stupid Supreme Court Justices in robes. 

It wasn't really a near thing--but still, near enough for me.


----------



## eagle1462010

SweetSue92 said:


> While I am exceedingly grateful for this decision, I am still shocked that we have three monumentally stupid Supreme Court Justices in robes.
> 
> It wasn't really a near thing--but still, near enough for me.


A lot of jobs will be lost as a result of the second decision.  Kav bailed on the workers there.

It is not the gov'ts right to order injections into people.  That is between the individual and there Doctors.......Not a bunch of politicians.........While grateful they shot down OSHA..........allowing HHS to fire a ton of people is a joke..........


----------



## SweetSue92

eagle1462010 said:


> A lot of jobs will be lost as a result of the second decision.  Kav bailed on the workers there.
> 
> It is not the gov'ts right to order injections into people.  That is between the individual and there Doctors.......Not a bunch of politicians.........While grateful they shot down OSHA..........allowing HHS to fire a ton of people is a joke..........



Agree with that and they left a big door open saying if you take fed money you can be subject to their requirements. I think in this particular case it won't matter much; the vaccines have failed so monumentally that they now offer no protection against transmission and hospitals can see this. They are now having sick nurses report to work, as long as they're vaxxed. It's a clown world.


----------



## eagle1462010

SweetSue92 said:


> Agree with that and they left a big door open saying if you take fed money you can be subject to their requirements. I think in this particular case it won't matter much; the vaccines have failed so monumentally that they now offer no protection against transmission and hospitals can see this. They are now having sick nurses report to work, as long as they're vaxxed. It's a clown world.


Even more of a reason for them to reject it.  To fire workers when they have been on the front lines for the entire thing is beyond any reason.  Not to mention that they will BLACK MAIL any hospital that doesn't OBEY the Federal Gov't with money is clearly against the Constitution.  But that is nothing new.........these tasks were always supposed to be the business of the States.

Crying shame that India has that and we've lost that........Indian Gov't doesn't get to decide the medical of it's states.....So the Globalist used the Federal Gov't and the WHO to say that India didn't allow the cheap drugs.....But in fact the States themselves DECIDED for themselves...............

The whole world and information is  MASSIVE LIE..........


----------



## Penelope

BluesLegend said:


> You lie, shocker there.


No, that is not a lie.


----------



## Penelope

I hate wearing a mask and I'm fully vaccinated but some of you are not vaccinated, gee I guess I'll wear a mask not, the virus now has a chance to change. Over 200,000 million are fully vaccinated. That leaves 150 million not vaccinated.

All those not vaccinated with covid I wish you would just sit home, *do not go to the hospital, do not take up space in hospitals.  We need the hospitals for other things.

they should not allow to unvaccinated to gain admittance to hospitals.*


----------



## Penelope

Mac-7 said:


> To hell with hurting biden politically
> 
> biden hurt the American people and our right to representative government


How is that?  Biden hurt the citizens??


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> I hate wearing a mask and I'm fully vaccinated but some of you are not vaccinated, gee I guess I'll wear a mask not, the virus now has a chance to change. Over 200,000 million are fully vaccinated. That leaves 150 million not vaccinated.
> 
> All those not vaccinated with covid I wish you would just sit home, *do not go to the hospital, do not take up space in hospitals.  We need the hospitals for other things.
> 
> they should not allow to unvaccinated to gain admittance to hospitals.*



Hey Penny soft tissue cancers FROM THE VACCINES are already up. More are coming. So if you get cancer, do not take up hospital beds. Purebloods like me, who actually did the research and didn't just act like mindless robots, deserve that space.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

SweetSue92 said:


> While I am exceedingly grateful for this decision, I am still shocked that we have three monumentally stupid Supreme Court Justices in robes.
> 
> It wasn't really a near thing--but still, near enough for me.



  Not so much stupid as willfully complicit and malfeasant.  But in Sotomayor's case, stupid too.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

eagle1462010 said:


> It is not the gov'ts right to order injections into people. That is between the individual and there [sic] Doctors…



  Not even my own doctor has any right to order me to accept any treatment.  At most, he can make a recommendation.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

SweetSue92 said:


> Agree with that and they left a big door open saying if you take fed money you can be subject to their requirements. I think in this particular case it won't matter much; the vaccines have failed so monumentally that they now offer no protection against transmission and hospitals can see this. They are now having sick nurses report to work, as long as they're vaxxed. It's a clown world.



  The very idea, which has unfortunately become deeply entrenched, that the federal government can take money from the people and the states, for purposes not authorized to it by the Constitution, and then to attach conditions to giving any of it back, which are outside of any power it would otherwise have under the Constitution, is pure kwanzaa.

  The alleged authority of the federal government to impose requirements on medical institutions as a condition of receiving funding from the federal government is based on the corruption of allowing the federal government to take these funds in the first place from the states and the people, where the Constitution grants it no such authority.


----------



## skews13

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS



So does this mean we will be hearing from Fox News hosts, whos company mandates they are vaccined, tell us how good the ruling eas?


----------



## eagle1462010

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not even my own doctor has any right to order me to accept any treatment.  At most, he can make a recommendation.


I completely agree


----------



## Mac-7

Penelope said:


> How is that?  Biden hurt the citizens??


By allowing appointed pinheads at OSHA to exceed their authority

thousands of workers have been harmed by his illegal mandate


----------



## Penelope

Penelope said:


> I hate wearing a mask and I'm fully vaccinated but some of you are not vaccinated, gee I guess I'll wear a mask not, the virus now has a chance to change. Over 200,000 million are fully vaccinated. That leaves 150 million not vaccinated.
> 
> All those not vaccinated with covid I wish you would just sit home, *do not go to the hospital, do not take up space in hospitals.  We need the hospitals for other things.
> 
> they should not allow to unvaccinated to gain admittance to hospitals.*


*You don't believe in medicine anyhow SweetSue 92* and Blaylock and Eagle.

By allowing you to go to the hospital for covid, you taking up space and beds. You don't want to get vaccinated and you should not allowed to enter a hospital.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> *You don't believe in medicine anyhow SweetSue 92* and Blaylock and Eagle.


I do............I really do.........I believe if you try to force me to take and injection that I don't want or need...........That you will need medical attention after.

poor poor smeagle


----------



## rightwinger

Orangecat said:


> Nothing in this decision stops you from getting the jab, it just stops you from coercing others to. It must really hurt your inner Mussolini.


The challenge is stopping the spread of the pandemic 
You should not have the right to spread it to others regardless of whether you protect yourself

Should food employees be required to wash their hands before serving your dinner?


----------



## Penelope

Mac-7 said:


> By allowing appointed pinheads at OSHA to exceed their authority
> 
> thousands of workers have been harmed by his illegal mandate


How is that Biden is worried about your health. How is that, people don't want to work if they are unvaccinated.


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> I do............I really do.........I believe if you try to force me to take and injection that I don't want or need...........That you will need medical attention after.
> 
> poor poor smeagle


*Stay out of the hospitals.*


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> *Stay out of the hospitals.*


lmao..............triggered much........lol


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> lmao..............triggered much........lol


I mean it, don't go to the hospitals.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> I mean it, don't go to the hospitals.


Fuck off...........I MEAN IT.............lmao

You are LOSING IT FASCIST...........poor things..........expose what you are to everyone here...........I LOVE IT.

Keep it up.


----------



## Mac-7

Penelope said:


> I hate wearing a mask and I'm fully vaccinated but some of you are not vaccinated, gee I guess I'll wear a mask not, the virus now has a chance to change. Over 200,000 million are fully vaccinated. That leaves 150 million not vaccinated.
> 
> All those not vaccinated with covid I wish you would just sit home, *do not go to the hospital, do not take up space in hospitals.  We need the hospitals for other things.
> 
> they should not allow to unvaccinated to gain admittance to hospitals.*


How is an unvaccinated person with the ccp virus more dangerous than a vaccinated person with the same disease?

in california the democrats are sending healthcare workers with covid19 back to work in the hospitals









						California allowing COVID-positive health care workers to treat patients
					

The omicron surge could overwhelm California’s hospital system.




					www.eastbaytimes.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

Hang on Sloopy said:


> CNN is confident Joe will do better in 2022. It is he just inherited a lot from Trump


/——/ Yeah, Dementia Joe inherited low gas prices, low inflation, secured border, and fully stocked grocery shelves.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> I know you don’t think but apparently you really do feel that individual employers can do an end run around SC who just prohibited a far more widespread and powerful entity from implementing.  That’s one frozen turd  “thinking” for sure.



The SCOTUS just told the Fed Govt they do not have the power to do what they were trying to do, that is all.  It has nothing to do with private employers.


----------



## Golfing Gator

skews13 said:


> So does this mean we will be hearing from Fox News hosts, whos company mandates they are vaccined, tell us how good the ruling eas?



The ruling was about what the Fed Govt is allowed to do, it has no bearing whatsoever on private companies choosing on their own to require vaccines


----------



## Circe

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You won't have to stop anyone from doing, because it isn't going to happen.  Conservatives protect the Constitution, unlike some on the Left. Your anti-Constitition agenda took a big hit today


You think I'm on the left. Okay, enjoy.


----------



## Flash

Delldude said:


> It's all at the state and local level. Legislators gave many governors untested, sweeping, emergency powers some time before. For the most part, they haven't been used in any huge way until Covid. Now many states are or have removed or changed them, some haven't. Spend your money attacking the state supreme court, then spend more and head on to SCOTUS.



I have a friend who is an executive in a very large corporation with thousands of employees.   We texted on this last night.

He told me that the company lawyers suspected that the SCOTUS would overturn the OSHA mandate so they never came out with an ultimatum.  Now they will use this ruling as a justification to not have a company mandate.   

The bottom line is that they would have only made the employees get the jab if the government forced them to do it.


----------



## skews13

So the federal government is not allowed to take steps to protect its citizens?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skews13 said:


> So the federal government is not allowed to take steps to protect its citizens?




  Only within the powers that the Constitution explicitly delegates to the federal government.  Per the Tenth Amendment, all other powers, rights, and responsibilities belong to the people or to the states, not to the federal government.  And nowhere in the Constitution is any power delegated or allowed to the federal government that is relevant to what this thread is about.
  It takes an extreme, almost superhuman, skews13 level of depravity to argue that attempting to coerce citizens to be injected with dangerous experimental drugs constitutes any rational concept of _“protecting”_ them.  This is the sort of shit that took place in Nazi Germany, for which we put convicted war criminal to death after the war.  This is the sort of shit that the Japanese did to POWs, for which we also put some of them to death, after convicting them of relevant war crimes.


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> I have been against the Fed mandate the whole time, do try and at least keep up with what is going on.
> 
> A private company doing it on their own is 100% legal.
> 
> 
> As for "Not one company has been successful with firing people who won’t provide proof of vaccination"
> do you never get tired of being wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge allows NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire unvaccinated employees
> 
> 
> A judge will allow NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire employees who refuse a COVID-19 vaccine mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox32chicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ A judge will allow NorthShore University HealthSystem to fire employees who refuse a COVID-19 vaccine mandate._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error 500
> 
> 
> 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Mayo Clinic fired 700 employees this week who didn’t comply with its COVID-19 vaccine mandate._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unvaccinated Ascension hospital employees fired
> 
> 
> WALTON COUNTY Fla. (WMBB) — Ascension Sacred Heart Hospitals followed through on their vaccination mandate and fired some of their unvaccinated employees Friday. Hospital workers have had sin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mypanhandle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ascension Sacred Heart Hospitals followed through on their vaccination mandate and fired some of their unvaccinated employees Friday._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital system employees face firing as vaccine mandate deadlines approach
> 
> 
> Advocate Aurora Health has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19. Other hospitals are threatening to fire employees or approaching deadlines for their own vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Advocate Aurora Health, the largest hospital system in Illinois and Wisconsin, has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19.
> 
> Almost half of the 440 recently terminated employees worked part time, the company said in a statement. The number is less than 1% of about 75,000 employees._


*Akron Children's in the midst of a nurse shortage just fired a bunch of nurses and doctors.   It's For The CHILDREN!

This is what is going on in our hospitals.  Despite Nursing Shortages, For Profit Healthcare is just grinding medical professionals in to dust in the name of profits, and The Public is paying dearly for it.

This hospital is not allowing Exemptions despite SCOTUS stating they should be allowed.






*


----------



## Fang

skews13 said:


> So the federal government is not allowed to take steps to protect its citizens?



You mean like Joe Biden leaving the borders wide open to drug dealers, child sex traffickers and illegals who have not been vaxed or tested?


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> This is what is going on in our hospitals. Despite Nursing Shortages, For Profit Healthcare is just grinding medical professionals in to dust in the name of profits, and The Public is paying dearly for it.



You are correct, it has been going on for a decade or more.  The ACA made it even worse.  The nurse to patient ratio keeps going up.    One of the nurses at my wife's hospital got more than 50 hours of OT the previous two weeks.   This is not safe, but it is happening, and has been happening for a while now.


----------



## Jets

It was always going to be problematic to justify the federal government being able to mandate vaccines…


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> You are correct, it has been going on for a decade or more.  The ACA made it even worse.  The nurse to patient ratio keeps going up.    One of the nurses at my wife's hospital got more than 50 hours of OT the previous two weeks.   This is not safe, but it is happening, and has been happening for a while now.


*But For Profit Healthcare Cares About Their Patients*


*Russian Collusion: Leftist Lie*
*Man Made Global Warming is not a strategy to push Global Government and fund pet projects for Leftists: Leftist Lie*
*RAPID PCR tests do not render millions of false positives:  Leftist Lie*
*2 Weeks to flatten the curve: Leftist Lie*
*Biden's Covid Mandate policies are not causing mental illness in school children: Leftist Lie*
*Critical Race Theory is not racist against ordinary Americans: Leftist Lie*
*Parents concerned about their children's education and who voice those concerns are Domestic Terrorists: Leftist Lie*
*The Biden Administration did not reach out to school boards and tell them that parents were Domestic Terrorists and show them how to get them all arrested: Leftist Lie*
*The CDC did not pull Emergency Authorization of Rapid PCR tests for Corona because SCOTUS was going to overturn The Mandate, and PCR tests overinflated COVID numbers: Leftist Lie*
*For Profit Hospitals were not declaring every single death, even motorcycle accidents as a COVID fatality even when the patient had 4 comorbidities: Leftist Lie*
*Democrat Run Large Cities did not send Elderly COVID patients back in to Nursing Homes to infect the entire nursing home. Leftist Lie*
*Joe Biden did not Extort Ukraine: Leftist Lie*
*Hunter Biden and Joe Biden did not accept money from China and Russia: Leftist Lie*
*Obama did not remove the ban on Gain of Function 10 days before Trump took office, did not send Fauci to Wuhan, and did not order The Defense Department to pay for COVID19 development by laundering the money through EcoHealth: Leftist Lie*
*Hillary Clinton and Obama were not using Benghazi as a weapons depot to arm and finance Al Queda in Libya so that they could topple the government there and assassinate Qadaffi:  Leftist Lie*
*Obama did not fund The Muslim Brotherhood a terrorist organization to launch a COUP in Egypt and overthrow Egypt's government: Leftist Lie*
*Obama did not give Iran $150 Billion to pay for Russian Scientists, Centrifuges, and Missile Technology so Iran could develop Nukes to take Israel out with:  Leftist Lie*
*Obama, Clinton and Biden did not approve The Uranium One Deal knowing that Putin was going to use his Rosatom company to buy Uranium One so that Russia could gain access to, and control US Uranium supplies which ultimately ended up in Iran's hands: Leftist Lies*
*Hillary Clinton did not have an illegal secret server in her home that she communicated with Obama on, and both of them never lied about it: Leftist Lie*
*Hillary Clinton did not have classified information on that server: Leftist Lie*
*Hillary Clinton did not delete 30,000 emails on that server in violation of a Court Order: Leftist Lie*
*Hillary Clinton, Schultz, and The Obama Administration did not hire Pakistani Hackers to hack in to Congressional Files and Records to obtain dirt on Congressmen: Leftist Lies*
*Seth Rich was not given any of Podesta Emails by The Pakistani Hackers who uncovered the fact that Hillary Clinton was rigging her primaries to the detriment of Sanders, and Seth Rich was killed in a robbery despite no one taking anything from him:  Leftist Lies*
*The 2020 Election was not stolen despite the fact all battleground states vote counting was stopped simultaneously in the wee hours of the morning and when restarted millions of votes suddenly appeared instantaneously in Biden's column despite the fact that he was losing badly in every battle ground state before the simultaneous shutdown of the count:  Leftist Lie*
*Vince Foster and Epstein committed Suicide: Leftist Lies.*


*Do I need to go on?*


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> But For Profit Healthcare Cares About Their Patients



For profit hospitals care about profit just like every other for profit company.

The rest of your tripe has nothing to do with the topic of the thread


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> For profit hospitals care about profit just like every other for profit company.
> 
> The rest of your tripe has nothing to do with the topic of the thread


*It shows a pattern of character for the people that are pushing Civil Rights violating mandates because they politicized a virus, and used it as a weapon against people whom they oppose who have religious or political objections to their iron fisted proclamations.*


----------



## Flash




----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


Wow, who could not have predicted this reaction from the usual suspects? Seriously, you can't imagine that the law just isn't written the way you want it to be written so everyone that disagrees with you is wrong?

Which law school did you graduate from that gives you more legal authority than the justices on the SC? Oh, and just in case you forgot, democrats already control Congress and the White House.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> Supreme Court says…..Let em die


Where did you get your law degree?


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> Next thing you know young kids don't need to vaccinate before kindergarten, watch and see.
> 
> Next thing you know smallpox, whopping cough, measles and polio will become common.
> 
> With these judges they will overrule them and ban abortion.


Wow, you sound terrified. Better not go outside today. I hear there are Republicans out there.


----------



## hadit

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's a huge victory for trump supporters, everywhere!
> 
> But trump's admitted he got two shots and a booster already.


TRUMP! supports vaccination. I know it really messes up the narrative, but it's true.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

LordBrownTrout said:


> soto, breyer, kagan.


 The 3 leftist kooks that believe it’s their duty to make law based on how they feel.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> Supreme Court blocks Biden OSHA vaccine mandate, allows rule for health care workers
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging the Biden administration's COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Supreme Court on Thursday issued mixed rulings in a pair of cases challenging Biden administration vaccine mandates, allowing the requirement for certain health care workers to go into effect while blocking enforcement of a mandate for businesses with 100 or more employees._
> 
> 
> 
> Well done SCOTUS


 Not so fast Charlie.Brett Kavanaugh sided with them left of center to
   Insure Medical Facilities must have Vaccinated staff.
   Not to be confused with a Staff Infection.Or should it.


----------



## Foolardi

hadit said:


> TRUMP! supports vaccination. I know it really messes up the narrative, but it's true.


  He also supports eating Big Macs after midnight.And no alcohol
   anytime.Not even when Melania may want a nice glass of French Wine
  when out dining at a fancy schmancy { Limited reservations } 
  5 star Michilin RestaurantI wonder if Don jr. and Kimberly feel the
  same way.I doubt it.Which proves nothing.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## hadit

Foolardi said:


> He also supports eating Big Macs after midnight.And no alcohol
> anytime.Not even when Melania may want a nice glass of French Wine
> when out dining at a fancy schmancy { Limited reservations }
> 5 star Michilin RestaurantI wonder if Don jr. and Kimberly feel the
> same way.I doubt it.Which proves nothing.


If it doesn't prove anything, why mention it?


----------



## Delldude

Flash said:


> I have a friend who is an executive in a very large corporation with thousands of employees.   We texted on this last night.
> 
> He told me that the company lawyers suspected that the SCOTUS would overturn the OSHA mandate so they never came out with an ultimatum.  Now they will use this ruling as a justification to not have a company mandate.
> 
> The bottom line is that they would have only made the employees get the jab if the government forced them to do it.


It's happening where I live with union firefighters, cops and transportation. Hospitals here were already on board when the vaxes came out.
Even playing the card game at some restaurants.


----------



## MINDLESS

hadit said:


> If it doesn't prove anything, why mention it?


Because Foolardi is a brick.


----------



## Foolardi

hadit said:


> If it doesn't prove anything, why mention it?


  I get how that works.Be Real Cutesy.
   Like how Democrats now swear that Trump never accomplished
   a thing.The Proof.Democrats swear to it.
   See how this Politburo mindset works.
    Like Lenin proved.The fastest way to take down the Middle class
  is thru Inflation and Taxes.
   " While the State exists there is not freedom.
    When there is Freedom,there will be no State. "
-- Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov } - State and Revolution - 1917


----------



## Foolardi

Saltine Cracker said:


> Because Foolardi is a brick.


   Keep in mind the immortal words of Levin.
    " Never play with Insurrection; but,having begun it,make up
     your mind to go through with it to the end. "
     -- Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov { 1870-1924 } Russian teacher


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> While I agree with most of what you are saying I disagree here.  They were pushing to FORCE you to take the jab or lose your job, ability to go out and eat, and basically deny you all FREEDOMS normal in a society.


They're not forcing a thing on you. Despite the claims of progressives, outside a contractual arrangement, no one owes you a job. And no one should be forced to provide you with one against their will.

Let me ask you this, should employees be forced to work against their will in similar fashion? ie if employees say they won't work if their co-workers aren't vaccinated - should the state force them to anyway? It's really no different.


eagle1462010 said:


> Sorry...........that dog doesn't hunt with me and never will.  That so called Economic COHERSION is basically we will Fucking Starve you to death if you don't do as we say. That is an ACT OF WAR by a bunch of power hungry SOBs.......


"Economic coercion" is a progressive conceit. An attempt to conflate free trade with real coercion (ie threat of violence). If someone refuses to hire you, or otherwise buy what you're selling, they're not forcing anything on you. They're just saying "No thanks, I'll pass."


eagle1462010 said:


> ......SCOTUS just stopped a real insurrection in this country.........I don't give a shit who doesn't like what I just said.  Our gov't is out of control.  They ignore laws that they don't like...........and try to shove their views down your throat from a temporary majority.........that is NOT THE INTENT OF THE REPUBLIC or the principles of the Constitution.


Indeed. The SCOTUS decision was the right call. Government shouldn't dictate employment terms, and no employers should be forced to require vaccinations. But, by the same token, neither should they be prevented from doing so.


----------



## marvin martian

B. Kidd said:


> I give a big salute to 'The Donald' and 'The Turtle' for enabling a SCOTUS that defends freedom and liberty!!
> 
> 
> 
> We're still holding the line against authoritarianism.
> And that's a good thang!



After the massive disappointment that John Roberts is, it's still too close.


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


A pandemic is NOT a reason to suspend the Constitution. I am happy that people a hell of a lot smarter than you decided to limit presidential powers.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Biden is telling states to violate SCOTUS?????

WHAT
THE 
FUCK?

Another reason to impeach the drooling retard.


----------



## Orangecat

rightwinger said:


> The challenge is stopping the spread of the pandemic


That's akin to teaching logic to liberals or proving the moon is made of cheese.... impossible.


> You should not have the right to spread it to others regardless of whether you protect yourself


You seem confused as to what "rights" actually are. No one has a right to not catch a cold.


> Should food employees be required to wash their hands before serving your dinner?


No. But their employer has a right to require it as a condition of employment. You have the right to eat elsewhere, too.


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


They cannot mandate you to get an experimental drug. They can however mandate you wear hard hats and steel toe boots.


----------



## Orangecat

Penelope said:


> How is that Biden is worried about your health.


Only an imbecile thinks Biden is worried about her health.
Or ends questions with a period.


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> Next thing you know young kids don't need to vaccinate before kindergarten, watch and see.
> 
> Next thing you know smallpox, whopping cough, measles and polio will become common.
> 
> With these judges they will overrule them and ban abortion.


You're a loon, smallpox vaccine works. The covid one doesn't and there are thousands with heart problems after getting it.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> With close to a million Americans dead from a pandemic that is running rampant, the TRUMPCourt says……let em die


While most died under the Biden administration and now he is going to give up, and hand it over to the states. After promising to get rid of it. Karma is a bitch after you cheat to win.


----------



## skews13

Bob Blaylock said:


> Only within the powers that the Constitution explicitly delegates to the federal government.  Per the Tenth Amendment, all other powers, rights, and responsibilities belong to the people or to the states, not to the federal government.  And nowhere in the Constitution is any power delegated or allowed to the federal government that is relevant to what this thread is about.
> It takes an extreme, almost superhuman, skews13 level of depravity to argue that attempting to coerce citizens to be injected with dangerous experimental drugs constitutes any rational concept of _“protecting”_ them.  This is the sort of shit that took place in Nazi Germany, for which we put convicted war criminal to death after the war.  This is the sort of shit that the Japanese did to POWs, for which we also put some of them to death, after convicting them of relevant war crimes.



I see. So the President, who is charged with protecting the people of America, from a deadly global pandemic, using a vaccine that now has a track record of being effective in saving millions of lives, is the same as Nazi and Japanese war crimes?


----------



## jknowgood

Clipper said:


> I don't see Biden rage tweeting like the Boy Wonder Trump would have done by now.


Because Biden cannot put together a coherent sentence.


----------



## Weatherman2020

cnm said:


> Against all the evidence...
> 
> View attachment 587754


New Zealand is an island nation with zero illegal immigrants and controls when and where anyone can enter.

94% of Australia is fully vaccinated.


----------



## jknowgood

Clipper said:


> 'I'll show em! I'll play Russian Rouelette with a deadly virus & fix their ass real good'!
> 
> Darwin always wins.


----------



## Foolardi

Foolardi said:


> Keep in mind the immortal words of Levin.
> " Never play with Insurrection; but,having begun it,make up
> your mind to go through with it to the end. "
> -- Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov { 1870-1924 } Russian teacher


  Um ...  that being a play on last names.Not Levin or leavening but .
Lenin


----------



## Foolardi

jknowgood said:


> They cannot mandate you to get an experimental drug. They can however mandate you wear hard hats and steel toe boots.


  I think I heard yesterday that in point of fact state Legislatures can mandate
   things as they did with the Polio Vaccine.In the 50's the Government could not
  mandate a national {Federal } Polio Vaccine.So each state { all 50 states } did mandate a
  Polio Vaccine.


----------



## Foolardi

Weatherman2020 said:


> New Zealand is an island nation with zero illegal immigrants and controls when and where anyone can enter.
> 
> 94% of Australia is fully vaccinated.
> View attachment 587912


So you're commingling New Zealand with Australia.That would be like the
  Unites States commingling with Canada.
   Maybe as far as Comics,and Hot Rods.But not mush else.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skews13 said:


> I see. So the President, who is charged with protecting the people of America, from a deadly global pandemic that now has a track record of being effective in saving millions of lives, is the same as Nazi and Japanese war crimes?



  The premise that the President wants to force or coerce us into being injected with dangerous sexperiemegtal drugs is to _“protect”_ us from a disease that poses no credible threat to the vast majority of us in the first place, is complete kwanzaa.

  And in any event, even if it were true, it does not fall under the authority delegated under the Constitution to the federal government.

  And given the dangerous and experimental nature of these drugs, forcing them on nonconsenting subjects is, in fact, exactly the same crime for which we put German and Japanese war criminals to death after WWII, and the reason that the Nuremberg Code was written to address the use of human test subjects in medical experiments; of which the first point reads…

_The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential.

This means that the person involved should have legal capacity to give consent; should be so situated as to be able to exercise free power of choice, without the intervention of any element of force, fraud, deceit, duress, over-reaching, or other ulterior form of constraint or coercion; and should have sufficient knowledge and comprehension of the elements of the subject matter involved as to enable him to make an understanding and enlightened decision. This latter element requires that before the acceptance of an affirmative decision by the experimental subject there should be made known to him the nature, duration, and purpose of the experiment; the method and means by which it is to be conducted; all inconveniences and hazards reasonably to be expected; and the effects upon his health or person which may possibly come from his participation in the experiment.

The duty and responsibility for ascertaining the quality of the consent rests upon each individual who initiates, directs or engages in the experiment. It is a personal duty and responsibility which may not be delegated to another with impunity._​


----------



## Weatherman2020

Foolardi said:


> So you're commingling New Zealand with Australia.That would be like the
> Unites States commingling with Canada.
> Maybe as far as Comics,and Hot Rods.But not mush else.


I never mentioned NZ until the strawman was tossed out. May as well argue a remote village in Nepal has no vaccines and zero ChiCom flu cases. Just as relevant.


----------



## MinTrut

Concerned American said:


> In our area, the communist healthcare mandates are being circumvented because they caused a shortage in healthcare workers.  Now "covid positive" workers with no symptoms can come to work.  LOL.  Morons.


Fascist morons, please.


----------



## usmcstinger

We are a Constitutional Republic Governed by the Rule of Law. A Democracy is different type of Government. Evidently, Biden's handlers do not understand the US Constitution.  A High School Senior could have told them that their efforts would fail!


----------



## BULLDOG




----------



## Uncensored2008

Xi's Biden Regime isn't here to understand the Constitution, they're here to DESTROY the Constitution.


----------



## Votto

usmcstinger said:


> We are a Constitutional Republic Governed by the Rule of Law. A Democracy is different type of Government. Evidently, Biden's handlers do not understand the US Constitution.  A High School Senior could have told them that their efforts would fail!


It's not that they don't understand, it's that they don't care

They realize that the system no longer has any checks and balances, so what the hell do they care?


----------



## Foolardi

Weatherman2020 said:


> I never mentioned NZ until the strawman was tossed out. May as well argue a remote village in Nepal has no vaccines and zero ChiCom flu cases. Just as relevant.


  It's gettin' so that ford long the only really relevant thing is whether or\
  not the sun will rise.It too is probably fed up.
    Like Franz Kafka wrote ...
    " I think we ought to read only the kind of books that
      wound and stab us. "


----------



## skews13

Weatherman2020 said:


> I never mentioned NZ until the strawman was tossed out. May as well argue a remote village in Nepal has no vaccines and zero ChiCom flu cases. Just as relevant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nice to have at least one of those mandates ended.
None the less, many folks are dying from the Covid depopulation drugs.
On top of that, Washington State is preparing to arrest the people who did not get injected with immune system wipe out and genetic alteration drugs, and Washington State is building human body liquidation plants to hide the evidence that their covid concentration camps are designed as extermination camps.
Video at: Washington State legalized LIQUEFYING human corpses before activating covid concentration camps

Ivan88 the fact that one of USMBS biggest five major trolls lesbo Penelope put a thumbs down on your post is all the evidence in the world to everyone here you are telling the truth as well.


----------



## dblack

LA RAM FAN said:


> Nice to have at least one of those mandates ended.
> None the less, many folks are dying from the Covid depopulation drugs.


Yes, yes, yes. Full retard. You go!

Tell again about the pedophile lizard people. That one never gets old.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> They're not forcing a thing on you. Despite the claims of progressives, outside a contractual arrangement, no one owes you a job. And no one should be forced to provide you with one against their will.


BS.  Telling you to take the jab or lose your job is COHERSION......which is FORCE.  That is UNAMERICAN AS IT GETS.

You have no right to deny my ability to make a living and feed my family over a high survival rate virus.  Most who die from it have 4 morbitities and are old and very sick already.  I am NOT THAT PERSON.  I WILL NOT TAKE AN EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE that DOESN'T WORK............And anyone who says stick a swab up your nose weekly to keep your job or doesn't allow me to work anywhere.......................i'M GOING TO FUCK THAT INDIVIDUAL UP.................i'LL GO TO WAR IF NECESSARY........DIE FIGHTING THEM.

Do I make myself clear.............YOU AND THEY HAVE NO AUTHORITY to FORCE THIS.........If they finally do..........PEACE IS OVERRATED IN THIS COUNTRY.



dblack said:


> Let me ask you this, should employees be forced to work against their will in similar fashion? ie if employees say they won't work if their co-workers aren't vaccinated - should the state force them to anyway? It's really no different.


My medical is not THEIR BUSINESS unless I choose to give out that information.  I had to work next to a guy with AIDS and was never told......because they aren't supposed to tell us.  But we were doing construction and cutting and drilling.............at times you BLEED DOING THAT......and I'm not told via the law.

So that kinda blows your argument out of the water.


Enough of this..............Do you see what is happening around the world over this COVID BS...........DO YOU WANT THAT HERE?  They are already doing these things in leftist blue cities here.  Will you lay down and accept that or stand up against it?


----------



## whitehall

Let's be real about it. The last thing democrats want on the Supreme Court is a Justice who respects the Constitution. Democrats have been attacking the Bill of Rights for decades. They disregard the 2nd Amendment and they attack the 1st Amendment freedom of speech and freedom of religion. If you polled the democrat leadership you would probably find that they think the Constitution is just a guide and a stodgy old one at that rather than the law of the land.


----------



## citygator

The list of the last administration’s SCOTUS losses is very long. I don’t remember these types of posts here. Especially when they kicked all the election crap to the curb.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010

did you see this post of mine? pretty dead spot on wouldnt you say? LOL

Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.

they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  Telling you to take the jab or lose your job is COHERSION......which is FORCE.  That is UNAMERICAN AS IT GETS.


And this is why I think liberty is a lost cause in the US. Even the people who claim to care about limited government and individual rights just don't get it.


eagle1462010 said:


> You have no right to deny my ability to make a living and feed my family over a high survival rate virus.


I see you've also adopted the liberal verbiage: "deny". Whenever someone else won't do what you want, you've been "denied"! The premise being that the things you want are owed to you by others, and they're somehow cheating you if they don't comply.


eagle1462010 said:


> Most who die from it have 4 morbitities and are old and very sick already.  I am NOT THAT PERSON.  I WILL NOT TAKE AN EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE that DOESN'T WORK............And anyone who says stick a swab up your nose weekly to keep your job or doesn't allow me to work anywhere.......................i'M GOING TO FUCK THAT INDIVIDUAL UP.................i'LL GO TO WAR IF NECESSARY........DIE FIGHTING THEM.


So it sounds like you would be in favor of forcing people to work against their will as well. Who are they to "deny" their employers?


eagle1462010 said:


> Do I make myself clear.............YOU AND THEY HAVE NO AUTHORITY to FORCE THIS.........If they finally do..........PEACE IS OVERRATED IN THIS COUNTRY.


Yes. You've been clear. You want government to force others to give you a job. This is pretty standard progressivism.


eagle1462010 said:


> My medical is not THEIR BUSINESS unless I choose to give out that information.  I had to work next to a guy with AIDS and was never told......because they aren't supposed to tell us.  But we were doing construction and cutting and drilling.............at times you BLEED DOING THAT......and I'm not told via the law.
> 
> So that kinda blows your argument out of the water.


It does? How? It doesn't even seem to address my argument.


----------



## August West

citygator said:


> The list of the last administration’s SCOTUS losses is very long. I don’t remember these types of posts here. Especially when they kicked all the election crap to the curb.


The election crap is still floating. Mr. "find me 90,000 votes" hasn`t given up on stealing Pa. where the GOP surprisingly won seats they haven`t held in 20 years. We`re going to have to buy new voting machines because of this nonsense.
GOP effort to inspect Pennsylvania voting machines advances


----------



## citygator

August West said:


> The election crap is still floating. Mr. "find me 90,000 votes" hasn`t given up on stealing Pa. where the GOP surprisingly won seats they haven`t held in 20 years. We`re going to have to buy new voting machines because of this nonsense.
> GOP effort to inspect Pennsylvania voting machines advances


Banging one’s head against the wall can be entertaining for the rest of us.


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs utterly frantic and panicked as their baby just got tossed with the bath water.  Their first hoax to the SC verdict is that piss ass employers can still tell you what to do against you will even though the Supreme Court Power  just told a government business that employs many thousands  that neither their employees nor employed people in general can be forced into the experiment or fired.
Good luck seeing that simple assed desperation reach Ever put into play for individual  employers.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> I see you've also adopted the liberal verbiage: "deny". Whenever someone else won't do what you want, you've been "denied"! The premise being that the things you want are owed to you by others, and they're somehow cheating you if they don't comply.


That is Baloney.  I'm not the one trying to get people fired over a jab.  I'm not the one who praises those who funded experiments in Wuhan China.  I'm just speaking my mind and want them to butt the fuck out of our lives.  They are the agitators here. Not us........We are ONLY RESPONDING TO THEM.

If they want to get the jab......mask ......I don't care......if they don't........fine by me.......But don't threaten those who do not want to do the same.  That is FORCE......Now matter how you spin it.



dblack said:


> So it sounds like you would be in favor of forcing people to work against their will as well. Who are they to "deny" their employers?


LOL.  Forcing others to work.........What a ridiculous statement.  I've been out there working since this began.....Only problem is those who don't want to work......How am I forcing ANYONE TO DO ANYTHING......because I don't want to take a experimental vaccine..............

The only force being applied is the Gov't to force people to take jabs against their will.  If not...........YOU ARE FIRED.....That is NOT AMERICAN in any way shape or form.



dblack said:


> Yes. You've been clear. You want government to force others to give you a job. This is pretty standard progressivism.


More BS..........twisting words.......Where I work no one gives a shit about Brandon or the dang vaccines..........Only the gov't itself is trying to force it.........and that just got shot down.  

 You have lost your dang mind in your last post..........makes no sense whatsoever.  



dblack said:


> It does? How? It doesn't even seem to address my argument.


What argument is that................My medical is none of your damned business...........Your argument is defending this NONSENSE GOING ON IN THE WORLD.


----------



## skews13

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  Telling you to take the jab or lose your job is COHERSION......which is FORCE.  That is UNAMERICAN AS IT GETS.
> 
> You have no right to deny my ability to make a living and feed my family over a high survival rate virus.  Most who die from it have 4 morbitities and are old and very sick already.  I am NOT THAT PERSON.  I WILL NOT TAKE AN EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE that DOESN'T WORK............And anyone who says stick a swab up your nose weekly to keep your job or doesn't allow me to work anywhere.......................i'M GOING TO FUCK THAT INDIVIDUAL UP.................i'LL GO TO WAR IF NECESSARY........DIE FIGHTING THEM.
> 
> Do I make myself clear.............YOU AND THEY HAVE NO AUTHORITY to FORCE THIS.........If they finally do..........PEACE IS OVERRATED IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> 
> My medical is not THEIR BUSINESS unless I choose to give out that information.  I had to work next to a guy with AIDS and was never told......because they aren't supposed to tell us.  But we were doing construction and cutting and drilling.............at times you BLEED DOING THAT......and I'm not told via the law.
> 
> So that kinda blows your argument out of the water.
> 
> 
> Enough of this..............Do you see what is happening around the world over this COVID BS...........DO YOU WANT THAT HERE?  They are already doing these things in leftist blue cities here.  Will you lay down and accept that or stand up against it?



The court ruling says the government cannot mandate your company to require vaccine. That ruling does not extend to your employer requiring you to vaccine.

Putting your coworkers at risk because you're stupid, is as unamerican as it gets.


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> The court ruling says the government cannot mandate your company to require vaccine. That ruling does not extend to your employer requiring you to vaccine.
> 
> Putting your coworkers at risk because your stupid. is as unamerican as it gets.


My employer isn't mandating it.  I'm talking in general over this country.........And for the people who are now losing their jobs via HHS.


----------



## WEATHER53

skews13 said:


> The court ruling says the government cannot mandate your company to require vaccine. That ruling does not extend to your employer requiring you to vaccine.
> 
> Putting your coworkers at risk because you're stupid, is as unamerican as it gets.


Yeah you keep trying to peddle the bullshit that your employer can still individually impose it when the SC just said a much higher authority and employer cannot impose it on their employees nor society’s employees either. 
Such liars and haters  of America who seek freedom robbing and crippling of America should not live here.


----------



## skews13

WEATHER53 said:


> Yeah you keep trying to peddle the bullshit that your employer can still individually impose it when the SC just said a much higher authority and employer cannot impose it on their employees nor society’s employees either.
> Such liars and haters  of America who seek freedom robbing and crippling of America should not live here.



Read the decision Einstein. Employers can mandate any thing they want as a condition of your employment. If you're a conservative, that's policy you supported, and voted for a long time ago.

The decision also upholds the mandates on healthcare workers.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> That is Baloney.  I'm not the one trying to get people fired over a jab.  I'm not the one who praises those who funded experiments in Wuhan China.  I'm just speaking my mind and want them to butt the fuck out of our lives.  They are the agitators here. Not us........We are ONLY RESPONDING TO THEM.
> 
> If they want to get the jab......mask ......I don't care......if they don't........fine by me.......But don't threaten those who do not want to do the same.  That is FORCE......Now matter how you spin it.
> 
> 
> LOL.  Forcing others to work.........What a ridiculous statement.  I've been out there working since this began.....Only problem is those who don't want to work......How am I forcing ANYONE TO DO ANYTHING......because I don't want to take a experimental vaccine..............
> 
> The only force being applied is the Gov't to force people to take jabs against their will.  If not...........YOU ARE FIRED.....That is NOT AMERICAN in any way shape or form.


Not any more. SCOTUS just put the brakes on that.


eagle1462010 said:


> More BS..........twisting words.......Where I work no one gives a shit about Brandon or the dang vaccines..........Only the gov't itself is trying to force it.........and that just got shot down.
> 
> You have lost your dang mind in your last post..........makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> What argument is that................My medical is none of your damned business...........Your argument is defending this NONSENSE GOING ON IN THE WORLD.


Yes, yes. It's different when you do it.

Bake the cake!

Those bastards owe you a job. On your terms, and if they "deny" you, big daddy government should step in and protect your right to make someone else give you a job!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skews13 said:


> The court ruling says the government cannot mandate your company to require vaccine. That ruling does not extend to your employer requiring you to vaccine.



  No, but a host of other established federal laws regarding medical privacy and control over one's medical matters do.




skews13 said:


> Putting your coworkers at risk because you're stupid, is as unamerican as it gets.



  It is those pushing the #CoronaHoax2020, and demanding that others be injected with dangerous experimental drugs, who are guilty of unjustifiably putting others at risk.

  Those of us who refuse to play along with this bullshit are not putting anyone at risk by so doing.

  Your stupidity, your cowardice, and your willing to be brainwashed and manipulated are your own problems, not mine.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Not any more. SCOTUS just put the brakes on that.
> 
> Yes, yes. It's different when you do it.
> 
> Bake the cake!
> 
> Those bastards owe you a job. On your terms, and if they "deny" you, big daddy government should step in and protect your right to make someone else give you a job!


You are nuts.  Owe me a job.  WTf are you smoking.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> You are nuts.  Owe me a job.  WTf are you smoking.


Oh, I'm not saying they owe you a job.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Oh, I'm not saying they owe you a job.


Who da fuck owes me a job lunacy.  You pull that out of your ass.  Lmao


----------



## ClaireH

dblack said:


> It's the two-party death spiral. We can no longer unite against a common enemy because of it.


Oh but all kinds of instant unity would happen worldwide if life from another galaxy suddenly arrived (and made itself known). But I’m not really wishing for that to happen or anything. There are many people who would be open to such a risky opportunity to finally know that yes, there’s life on other planets… but no thanks. I’ve read about potential outcomes of alien life visiting Earth, all best guesses of course, but I hope to stay in the dark on that one tyvm lol


----------



## ClaireH

Bob Blaylock said:


> The very idea, which has unfortunately become deeply entrenched, that the federal government can take money from the people and the states, for purposes not authorized to it by the Constitution, and then to attach conditions to giving any of it back, which are outside of any power it would otherwise have under the Constitution, is pure kwanzaa.
> 
> The alleged authority of the federal government to impose requirements on medical institutions as a condition of receiving funding from the federal government is based on the corruption of allowing the federal government to take these funds in the first place from the states and the people, where the Constitution grants it no such authority.


Perhaps the current Biden administration has borrowed the playbook from Indonesia: eliminate all medical outlets unaffiliated with government with total state control over all medical decisions for the peons.






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Who da fuck owes me a job lunacy.  You pull that out of your ass.  Lmao


Oh, ok. So I thought you were saying they shouldn't be allowed to fire you for reasons you don't approve of (eg vaccination requirements). And that if they did, they'd be denying you your right to earn a living. Maybe you meant something different.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Oh, ok. So I thought you were saying they shouldn't be allowed to fire you for reasons you don't approve of (eg vaccination requirements). And that if they did, they'd be denying you your right to earn a living. Maybe you meant something different.


How does that equate to owing me a job.  Lol

So you want what id going on in Rurope then.  Show md your papers.


----------



## Concerned American

WEATHER53 said:


> Yeah you keep trying to peddle the bullshit that your employer can still individually impose it when the SC just said a much higher authority and employer cannot impose it on their employees nor society’s employees either.
> Such liars and haters  of America who seek freedom robbing and crippling of America should not live here.


HIPPA


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> How does that equate to owing me a job.  Lol


If you're being "denied" something, the assumption is that it is owed to you, no?


eagle1462010 said:


> So you want what id going on in Rurope then.  Show md your papers.


??


----------



## Foolardi

dblack said:


> Yes, yes, yes. Full retard. You go!
> 
> Tell again about the pedophile lizard people. That one never gets old.


  Hey! One of Lon Cheney Jr. best movies was ...
   - The Alligator People - { 1959 } I wished I had me a copy.
     Sexy Beverly Garland and sturdy all american Bruce Bennett and
     white-haired diabolical George Macready.Plus nice spooky scenery.
    About the only thing that could top it is the fabulous Alfred Hitchcock Hour
     with - The Jar - {1964 } Where seeing is believing.Truly creepy and the 
      setting is perfect.


----------



## Clipper

Bob Blaylock said:


> The premise that the President wants to force or coerce us into being injected with dangerous sexperiemegtal drugs is to _“protect”_ us from a disease that poses no credible threat to the vast majority of us in the first place, is complete kwanzaa.
> 
> And in any event, even if it were true, it does not fall under the authority delegated under the Constitution to the federal government.
> 
> And given the dangerous and experimental nature of these drugs, forcing them on nonconsenting subjects is, in fact, exactly the same crime for which we put German and Japanese war criminals to death after WWII, and the reason that the Nuremberg Code was written to address the use of human test subjects in medical experiments; of which the first point reads…
> 
> _The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential._​​_This means that the person involved should have legal capacity to give consent; should be so situated as to be able to exercise free power of choice, without the intervention of any element of force, fraud, deceit, duress, over-reaching, or other ulterior form of constraint or coercion; and should have sufficient knowledge and comprehension of the elements of the subject matter involved as to enable him to make an understanding and enlightened decision. This latter element requires that before the acceptance of an affirmative decision by the experimental subject there should be made known to him the nature, duration, and purpose of the experiment; the method and means by which it is to be conducted; all inconveniences and hazards reasonably to be expected; and the effects upon his health or person which may possibly come from his participation in the experiment._​​_The duty and responsibility for ascertaining the quality of the consent rests upon each individual who initiates, directs or engages in the experiment. It is a personal duty and responsibility which may not be delegated to another with impunity._​


Put down the meth pipe, jerkoff. Comparing getting this vaxx with what the Nazis did is the stupidest, most lame brained thing I've heard from one of you Trump asseaters in a long time.


----------



## Clipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Xi's Biden Regime isn't here to understand the Constitution, they're here to DESTROY the Constitution.


It was your scumbag orange man who tried to overthrow the election & the Constitution, you idiot.

You Trump asseaters get stupider by the minute.


----------



## Foolardi

Clipper said:


> It was your scumbag orange man who tried to overthrow the election & the Constitution, you idiot.
> 
> You Trump asseaters get stupider by the minute.


  Ok we get it already.You skipped school again today.Because of a 
   Friday Teachers meeting.And the public Grade school was closed.
   So instead of Goin' fishin' you decided to live in a make believe world
   where you feast on eating yer boogers and going into your older
  siblings bedroom to post messages.
   I can here it now.Wait ... Just wait harold till your father gets home.
   And the two of yuz can compare boogers.


----------



## Concerned American

Foolardi said:


> Hey! One of Lon Cheney Jr. best movies was ...
> - The Alligator People - { 1959 } I wished I had me a copy.
> Sexy Beverly Garland and sturdy all american Bruce Bennett and
> white-haired diabolical George Macready.Plus nice spooky scenery.
> About the only thing that could top it is the fabulous Alfred Hitchcock Hour
> with - The Jar - {1964 } Where seeing is believing.Truly creepy and the
> setting is perfect.


Lon Cheney came to Las Cruces, NM and did a promotional appearance in the early 60's.  I rode my bicycle clear across town so I could see the Wolf Man.


----------



## Foolardi

Concerned American said:


> Lon Cheney came to Las Cruces, NM and did a promotional appearance in the early 60's.  I rode my bicycle clear across town so I could see the Wolf Man.


  He was by that time quite a sight.Years of Boozin' and Smokin' an 
   brawlin'.He and Buddy Broaderick Crawford were like-minded.
   Whenver they got stewed { Drunk together } they would start Fightin.'
   Not to hurt each other as much as that's what Hard Drinkin' men did.
    A show of manliness.Imagine today's Actors like Tom Hanks or George Clooney
    attempting that.Gals back in the Golden Age could kick their keisters all over
  the room.


----------



## Concerned American

Foolardi said:


> He was by that time quite a sight.Years of Boozin' and Smokin' an
> brawlin'.He and Buddy Broaderick Crawford were like-minded.
> Whenver they got stewed { Drunk together } they would start Fightin.'
> Not to hurt each other as much as that's what Hard Drinkin' men did.
> A show of manliness.Imagine today's Actors like Tom Hanks or George Clooney
> attempting that.Gals back in the Golden Age could kick their keisters all over
> the room.


I remember Broderick Crawford from the Highway Patrol series.  My folks always called him Cobbie but I haven't the slightest idea why or what it means.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> How does that equate to owing me a job.  Lol


Well, I was going by this:



> BS. Telling you to take the jab or lose your job is COHERSION......which is FORCE. That is UNAMERICAN AS IT GETS.



First of all, the idea that an employer asking you to do something is coercion makes no sense to me. As I pointed out, it's their right to say no. There's been a persistent campaign by socialists to claim that free trade is coercive in nature. They claim that if a boss says "do this or your fired" that's coercive. By that logic any demands that anyone makes in trade negotiations are coercive. Is it also coercive if an employee says "give me a raise or I quit"?

Second, you said:


> You have no right to deny my ability to make a living and feed my family over a high survival rate virus.



By "you" I assume you mean an employer (I'm certainly not denying you anything). And if you're saying an employer has no right to fire you "over a high survival rate virus" that seems to imply that they owe you a job, and if that they fire you they're "denying" your rights. I don't get that. Do you think you have a right to a job?


----------



## WEATHER53

SC will say they have already ruled on this when a case is presented where an employee is told they must get vaccinated or get fired. .  OSHA can’t tell the world, and it’s own employees for that matter, to get vaccinated and prove it nor can anyone else.


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> SC will say they have already ruled on this when a case is presented where an employee is told they must get vaccinated or get fired.


You're imagining things. Regardless of how much want it to be so, this decision in no way applies to private employers.


----------



## WEATHER53

dblack said:


> You're imagining things. Regardless of how much want it to be so, this decision in no way applies to private employers.


We will see as time pans out. Implementation of policy must be lawful  policy, public or private.  Are there no exceptions?  Yes-health care


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Concerned American

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 588171


If there is justice he will be tried and executed for crimes against humanity


----------



## beagle9

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


Nice attempt at a reversal in the roles, but nope you fail. Try something less obvious.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time.  Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.


It isn't a flu shot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ridgerunner do you really live in hawaaii


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> It isn't a flu shot.



It is the same principle.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> SC will say they have already ruled on this when a case is presented where an employee is told they must get vaccinated or get fired. .  OSHA can’t tell the world, and it’s own employees for that matter, to get vaccinated and prove it nor can anyone else.



Actually OSHA can tell its own employees for that matter, to get vaccinated and prove it.  The Fed Employee mandate has not been struck down by the courts, just the Govt telling private employers they must do it.

You are very confused about this case, it is only about the Fed Govt forcing private employers to make their employees get vaccinated.


----------



## miketx

Thinker101 said:


> The Supreme Court has stopped the Biden administration from enforcing a requirement that employees at large businesses be vaccinated against COVID-19 or undergo weekly testing and wear a mask on the job.
> 
> Too bad Biden.
> 
> Supreme Court halts COVID-19 vaccine rule for US businesses


You really think who ever is in charge cares anything about that?


----------



## JoeBlow

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


----------



## the other mike

Penelope said:


> they do on the worksite; I know my husband is in construction. they will be sorry. Hopefully individual companies will mandate the vaccine.


I only wish you could see how twisted your reasoning is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clipper said:


> It was your scumbag orange man who tried to overthrow the election & the Constitution, you idiot.


Preach it Nazi








Clipper said:


> You Trump asseaters get stupider by the minute.



I shit out more IQ points each morning than you've ever dreamed of having, fascist boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> You're imagining things. Regardless of how much want it to be so, this decision in no way applies to private employers.



Aw, poor fascist debbie, your Statist rule over individual in the workplace get shot down? 

If you can't force individuals to bow to the state, well life just isn't worth living -Seig Heil.


----------



## Uncensored2008

beagle9 said:


> It isn't a flu shot.



True, flu shots work....


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> If you're being "denied" something, the assumption is that it is owed to you, no?
> 
> ??


No.  You are spinning it.  Period.  Trying to justify firing peoole for the jab as being owed a job.  I earn a job.  Pay for my services is what they owe me for that work.  Today I will make over $600 for those services as i type this from lunch.  

Its skilled labor from a company that doesnt care about the jab at all.  

I post about what I see coming and I dont like it one damn bit.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Well, I was going by this:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the idea that an employer asking you to do something is coercion makes no sense to me. As I pointed out, it's their right to say no. There's been a persistent campaign by socialists to claim that free trade is coercive in nature. They claim that if a boss says "do this or your fired" that's coercive. By that logic any demands that anyone makes in trade negotiations are coercive. Is it also coercive if an employee says "give me a raise or I quit"?
> 
> Second, you said:
> 
> 
> By "you" I assume you mean an employer (I'm certainly not denying you anything). And if you're saying an employer has no right to fire you "over a high survival rate virus" that seems to imply that they owe you a job, and if that they fire you they're "denying" your rights. I don't get that. Do you think you have a right to a job?


Big difference.  Hes not asking me ti put on a hard hat or safety glasses.  Hes ordering me to inject a chemical into my body.  He aint No Fucking Doctor and my medical is protected by law.  If he requires a physical by a doctor.  Fine.  

This is Not the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> No.  You are spinning it.  Period.  Trying to justify firing peoole for the jab as being owed a job.  I earn a job.  Pay for my services is what they owe me for that work.  Today I will make over $600 for those services as i type this from lunch.
> 
> Its skilled labor from a company that doesnt care about the jab at all.
> 
> I post about what I see coming and I dont like it one damn bit.



Debbie, dblack is a statist. She has a vision of an America where the state dictates every detail of our lives and we obey without question.


----------



## eagle1462010

Uncensored2008 said:


> Debbie, dblack is a statist. She has a vision of an America where the state dictates every detail of our lives and we obey without question.


She has always claimed libertarian.  If true then her position should be each State decides.  Fed loses almost all power.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> She has always claimed libertarian.  If true then her position should be each State decides.  Fed loses almost all power.



She lost her mind when Trump defeated Hillary. dblack has been full on Stalinist ever since.


----------



## eagle1462010

Uncensored2008 said:


> She lost her mind when Trump defeated Hillary. dblack has been full on Stalinist ever since.


Been gone a year.  Lost a bet so didnt see it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> Been gone a year.  Lost a bet so didnt see it.


Welcome back!


----------



## Captain Caveman

The SCOTUS simply slapped down government overreach


----------



## Clipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Preach it Nazi
> 
> View attachment 588392
> 
> 
> 
> I shit out more IQ points each morning than you've ever dreamed of having, fascist boi.


Is that why you're braindead, Trump's asseater?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clipper said:


> Is that why you're braindead, Trump's asseater?



Great retort - just as fact filled and full of well reasoned arguments as everything you post....


----------



## Clipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Great retort - just as fact filled and full of well reasoned arguments as everything you post....


I know enough not to support your Orangd God after the shit he & his goon squad pulled last year. Which is more then can be said for you, Trump lackey.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clipper said:


> I know enough not to support your Orangd God after the shit he & his goon squad pulled last year. Which is more then can be said for you, Trump lackey.



Herpaderpa....


----------



## Clipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Herpaderpa....


Brilliant.


----------



## beagle9

Clipper said:


> I know enough not to support your Orangd God after the shit he & his goon squad pulled last year. Which is more then can be said for you, Trump lackey.


But you support the Democrat's who alledgedly committed and engaged in insurrectionist activities for 4+ years straight eh ??? Oh, and so you are talking about the response to those activities that finally came to a boiling point on 1/6th are you ??


----------



## ClaireH

Flash said:


> View attachment 587866


I propose that all individual lawsuits be covered by the DNC funds.


----------



## Clipper

beagle9 said:


> But you support the Democrat's who alledgedly committed and engaged in insurrectionist activities for 4+ years straight eh ??? Oh, and so you are talking about the response to those activities that finally came to a boiling point on 1/6th are you ??


What insurrectionist tactics? Holding Trump responsible for committing extortion & trying to overturn the election? 

Is that what you're crying about?


----------



## beagle9

Clipper said:


> What insurrectionist tactics? Holding Trump responsible for committing extortion & trying to overturn the election?
> 
> Is that what you're crying about?


Go back before then, otherwise don't try to act like the Democrat's are these innocent little flowers just minding their own business, and just peacefully swaying in the wind. 4+ years.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aw, poor fascist debbie, your Statist rule over individual in the workplace get shot down?
> 
> If you can't force individuals to bow to the state, well life just isn't worth living -Seig Heil.


What in the fuck are you fantasizing about now???


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> No.  You are spinning it.  Period.  Trying to justify firing peoole for the jab as being owed a job.  I earn a job.  Pay for my services is what they owe me for that work.  Today I will make over $600 for those services as i type this from lunch.
> 
> Its skilled labor from a company that doesnt care about the jab at all.
> 
> I post about what I see coming and I dont like it one damn bit.


Bake the cake. You loves you some big government.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Big difference.  Hes not asking me ti put on a hard hat or safety glasses.  Hes ordering me to inject a chemical into my body.  He aint No Fucking Doctor and my medical is protected by law.  If he requires a physical by a doctor.  Fine.
> 
> This is Not the same.


Yes, of course. It's different when you do it.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Been gone a year.  Lost a bet so didnt see it.


It's funny, whenever i point out that you guys are being hypocrites you completely lose your shit and start screeching nonsense. But it doesn't change your inconsistent politics. You pretend to oppose big government intervention. But if it suits your personal prefernces, you suddenly have a change of heart. You're no different than leftists. You see the government as a tool to bully people you don't like. A way to force your preferences on others. Pathetic.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Bake the cake. You loves you some big government.


Baloney.  Ive been for Fed out and States to decide.  But no one should be FORCED to take a jab that doesnt work and new tech by Anybody.

You can gift rap shit.  Its still shit.  You are either for Freedim or not.  Seems you are for forcing people to get injections.  Force is Firing you.  And stipping your ability to earn a living.  Or under Fuedalism You will starve them if they do not obey.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Yes, of course. It's different when you do it.


How so?  Im not the one preaching Fuedalism like you.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> It's funny, whenever i point out that you guys are being hypocrites you completely lose your shit and start screeching nonsense. But it doesn't change your inconsistent politics. You pretend to oppose big government intervention. But if it suits your personal prefernces, you suddenly have a change of heart. You're no different than leftists. You see the government as a tool to bully people you don't like. A way to force your preferences on others. Pathetic.


BS.  We are not the ones trying to force jabs into anyone.  You are...  Yet you callnus pathetic when your ok people getting fired over a jab.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  We are not the ones trying to force jabs into anyone.  You are...


Nope. I don't know whether you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying, or merely too dishonest to acknowledge it. But I'm opposed to force in both cases. The state should not have the power to force people to get vaccinated. Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will.

The problem is, you have conveniently and hypocritically bought into the progressive claim that employment is a coercive relationship, that if your boss says "do this or you're fired", they are forcing something in you. 

They're not, of course. You're always free to say no. But that's not good enough for you. You want the government to force them to abide by your wishes.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Nope. I don't know whether you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying, or merely too dishonest to acknowledge it. But I'm opposed to force in both cases. The state should not have the power to force people to get vaccinated. Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will.
> 
> The problem is, you have conveniently and hypocritically bought into the progressive claim that employment is a coercive relationship, that if your boss says "do this or you're fired", they are forcing something in you.
> 
> They're not, of course. You're always free to say no. But that's not good enough for you. You want the government to force them to abide by your wishes.


BS.  It is the fucking govt that got us here


----------



## Clipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  Ive been for Fed out and States to decide.  But no one should be FORCED to take a jab that doesnt work and new tech by Anybody.
> 
> You can gift rap shit.  Its still shit.  You are either for Freedim or not.  Seems you are for forcing people to get injections.  Force is Firing you.  And stipping your ability to earn a living.  Or under Fuedalism You will starve them if they do not obey.


See if you can earn a living when you're in an ICU, or suffering with long term Covid.

Your call.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> See if you can earn a living when you're in an ICU, or suffering with long term Covid.
> 
> Your call.


More Fear porn.  2 years you are still pissing yourself over it.  And you can still get it.  Vaccines dont work.  Good luck.   My Natural immunity is better


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> It's funny, whenever i point out that you guys are being hypocrites you completely lose your shit and start screeching nonsense. But it doesn't change your inconsistent politics. You pretend to oppose big government intervention. But if it suits your personal prefernces, you suddenly have a change of heart. You're no different than leftists. You see the government as a tool to bully people you don't like. A way to force your preferences on others. Pathetic.


The difference is that there is a right and a wrong in everything, so depending on who government actually is, then that tells the story for most about whether they support it or not. Most don't like Democrat controlled government whether small or big, and the opposite could be true for conservative government in which is more excceptable for most. Has nothing to do really about it being big or small, just as long as it's doing for the people what they elected it to do with their money, their safety, and their we'll being within reason. Government is there to help, and never to dictate. Problem these days is that the generational change is forcing it to become something unrecognizable, and the people need to fix this now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clipper said:


> What insurrectionist tactics?



{
*Capitol Hill Organized Protest* (*CHOP*) is formerly known as *Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone* *(CHAZ)*. It started with a complete take over of six blocks and a park on 8th June 2020. This is the story of why CHAZ/CHOP is a successful failure.

The Seattle Police Department decided to abandon ship. They did not hold their ground. The territory belonged to the Black Lives Matter (BLM) horde. The stage was set for a ‘social experiment,’ free from government intervention and police interaction. The take over was swift. Within days, the horde set up camp, black gardens and venues to distribute free food and drinks. They would create border checkpoints, security and ‘arm’ members with weapons in the coming days. Two days after the take over on 10th June 2020, the members of Free Capitol Hill issued the ‘demands’ to the world in a blog post on the Medium platform.}









						CHAZ/CHOP is a Successful Failure - Gabrielle Bourne Media
					

It started with a complete take over of six blocks and a park on 8th June 2020. This is the story of why CHAZ/CHOP is a successful failure.




					gabriellebourne.com
				




You fucking traitorous retard.

Unlike the Reichstag Fire, you actually WERE armed, and DID overthrow the government. Stupid Nazi cocksuckers



Clipper said:


> Holding Trump responsible for committing extortion & trying to overturn the election?



Extortion..

The shit you Nazi fucktards make up.




Clipper said:


> Is that what you're crying about?



I count three attempted coups by you Nazi traitor vermin.

The Russian Collusion hoax, the Ciaramella hoax (Joe Biden is corrupt, impeach Trump) , and the rigged election.


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> It's funny, whenever i point out that you guys are being hypocrites you completely lose your shit and start screeching nonsense. But it doesn't change your inconsistent politics. You pretend to oppose big government intervention. But if it suits your personal prefernces, you suddenly have a change of heart. You're no different than leftists. You see the government as a tool to bully people you don't like. A way to force your preferences on others. Pathetic.


The difference is that there is a right and a wrong in everything, so depending on who government actually is, then that tells the story for most about whether they support it or not. Most don't like Democrat controlled government whether small or big, and the opposite could be true for conservative government because most agree with conservative government. Had nothing to do really about it being big or small, just as long as it's doing for the people what they elected it to do with their money, their safety, and their we'll being within reason. Government is there to help, and never to dictate. Problem these days is that the generational change is forcing it to become something unrecognizable, and the people need to fix this now


dblack said:


> Nope. I don't know whether you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying, or merely too dishonest to acknowledge it. But I'm opposed to force in both cases. The state should not have the power to force people to get vaccinated. Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will.
> 
> The problem is, you have conveniently and hypocritically bought into the progressive claim that employment is a coercive relationship, that if your boss says "do this or you're fired", they are forcing something in you.
> 
> They're not, of course. You're always free to say no. But that's not good enough for you. You want the government to force them to abide by your wishes.


Companies are being forced to employ the unvaccinated ??? Now this is a new twist. What will the leftist come up with in their think tanks next ? ROTFLMBO. I know companies right now that have several vaccinated employees out with COVID, and guess who is still at work, not sick, and carrying the day for them ? The lies being told about the unvaccinated who have natural immunity should come with consequences in the next elections, so stay tuned.

I know a woman employee who survived an office full of co-workers coming down with the virus, and she ended up running that office by herself for weeks until her co-workers came back to work. She isn't vaccinated to this very day. Her family finally caught the virus (not from her because she doesn't live with these family members), but she ended up having to help take care of them. Still no COVID, and not vaccinated.

One of her co-workers got the virus from his son for whom he had to go to the college to pick up because he had the virus. The ride back gave him (the dad) the virus, where as his son got over it, but gave it to his dad who took it to work and gave it to the rest of the office. Another thing, this woman wouldn't wear a mask no matter what, and she still survived the virus being all around her. I find it amazing really, but some people are just like that. Happy for them. She had been tested many times because of all the cases she came in contact with, but tested negative every time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> What in the fuck are you fantasizing about now???


Hey, you're devastated that the SCOTUS ruled in favor to the Constitution and individual freedom to control our own bodies.. I understand. This is a blow to your foundational belief of people as property of the state.

It's another reason for you to hate Trump. He put in three justices who held constitutional rights above the supremacy of the state.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clipper said:


> See if you can earn a living when you're in an ICU, or suffering with long term Covid.
> 
> Your call.




Early on, you Nazis were terrified of the bioweapon that their Chinese masters had unleashed.

And then you opposed the Trump vaccine, but then Biden was in office and you  pretended that he had run warp speed, so it became the Biden vaccine, because reasons.

Then you became convinced that conservatives all oppose the vaccine, because the hate sites told you so.  Then you get it into your head - thanks to hate sites like CNN and Washington Post that only conservatives are unvaccinated. All who are unvaccinated will get covid, and covid is 100% fatal.

And it made you so happy.

That covid is 99% survivable by the unvaxxed is something you refuse to believe - this is going to kill all the enemies of your Reich, you're just sure of it.  But vaxxed and unvaxxed are getting omicron at about the same rate - since the vaccine doesn't work. 

And even more distressing to you, no one has died of omicron.

That makes you such a sad little Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

beagle9 said:


> The difference is that there is a right and a wrong in everything, so depending on who government actually is, then that tells the story for most about whether they support it or not. Most don't like Democrat controlled government whether small or big, and the opposite could be true for conservative government because most agree with conservative government. Had nothing to do really about it being big or small, just as long as it's doing for the people what they elected it to do with their money, their safety, and their we'll being within reason. Government is there to help, and never to dictate. Problem these days is that the generational change is forcing it to become something unrecognizable, and the people need to fix this now
> 
> Companies are being forced to employ the unvaccinated ??? Now this is a new twist. What will the leftist come up with in their think tanks next ? ROTFLMBO. I know companies right now that have several vaccinated employees out with COVID, and guess who is still at work, not sick, and carrying the day for them ? The lies being told about the unvaccinated who have natural immunity should come with consequences in the next elections, so stay tuned.
> 
> I know a woman employee who survived an office full of co-workers coming down with the virus, and she ended up running that office by herself for weeks until her co-workers came back to work. She isn't vaccinated to this very day. Her family finally caught the virus (not from her because she doesn't live with these family members), but she ended up having to help take care of them. Still no COVID, and not vaccinated.
> 
> One of her co-workers got the virus from his son for whom he had to go to the college to pick up because he had the virus. The ride back gave him (the dad) the virus, where as his son got over it, but gave it to his dad who took it to work and gave it to the rest of the office. Another thing, this woman wouldn't wear a mask no matter what, and she still survived the virus being all around her. I find it amazing really, but some people are just like that. Happy for them. She had been tested many times because of all the cases she came in contact with, but tested negative every time.



I wonder if our little statist friend could explain how "being forced to employ the unvaccinated" works?

Would companies just walk the street, find unvaccinated and hire them?

Care to explain dblack ?  I'm fascinated by how you totalitarian statists think..


----------



## Thinker101

miketex said:


> You really think who ever is in charge cares anything about that?


It's a guarantee whatever group is in charge doesn't care.


----------



## beagle9

Uncensored2008 said:


> I wonder if our little statist friend could explain how "being forced to employ the unvaccinated" works?
> 
> Would companies just walk the street, find unvaccinated and hire them?
> 
> Care to explain dblack ?  I'm fascinated by how you totalitarian statists think..


I think she means being forced to retain their employee status even though not vaxed, otherwise while others in the company get vaxed, but I explained why they keep their naturally immune employee's regardless of vax or no vax. Like I told her, many companies are actually relying upon unvaxed worker's while the vaxed are out with the virus. Fact. I know several companies that are in this very spot lately.


----------



## Uncensored2008

beagle9 said:


> I think she means being forced to retain their employee status even though not vaxed, otherwise while others in the company get vaxed, but I explained why they keep their naturally immune employee's regardless of vax or no vax. Like I told her, many companies are actually relying upon unvaxed worker's while the vaxed are out with the virus. Fact. I know several companies that are in this very spot lately.




So what dblack is whining about is that government won't force private citizens to reveal their private health information to employers so that employers can retaliate against them for medical decisions?

Does this mean employers can't order women to be sterilized or be fired? Pregnancy is really disruptive to the work place. Should employers be forced to employ pregnant women? If Xi's man Joe gives a royal proclamation that all women must be sterilized in order to work outside the home, why is that a problem? Obviously our statist buddy supports the idea,


----------



## beagle9

Uncensored2008 said:


> So what dblack is whining about is that government won't force private citizens to reveal their private health information to employers so that employers can retaliate against them for medical decisions?
> 
> Does this mean employers can't order women to be sterilized or be fired? Pregnancy is really disruptive to the work place. Should employers be forced to employ pregnant women? If Xi's man Joe gives a royal proclamation that all women must be sterilized in order to work outside the home, why is that a problem? Obviously our statist buddy supports the idea,


Good examples..  Thanks.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey, you're devastated that the SCOTUS ruled in favor to the Constitution and individual freedom to control our own bodies.. I understand. This is a blow to your foundational belief of people as property of the state.


It's like you think repeating something utterly untrue, something that is 180º opposite to the truth, over and over again, will make it come true. Or maybe you just think others will believe it, even though it's a lie. Wonder where you got that habit from.  


Uncensored2008 said:


> It's another reason for you to hate Trump. He put in three justices who held constitutional rights above the supremacy of the state.


As I've said repeatedly, I'm thrilled SCOTUS struck down the mandate. 

You know, I'd challenge you to provide quotes, or any fucking evidence at all really, that what you claim is true. But you can't do that. And you know it. That's why you get your panties in a twist when I call you on your hypocrisy.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> The difference is that there is a right and a wrong in everything, so depending on who government actually is, then that tells the story for most about whether they support it or not.


I think this really nails the issue. Both Ds and Rs see the purpose of government as, essentially, the same. They think government is there to decide right and wrong and force everyone to comply. The genius of the US Constitution is that it broke from that premise. The founders didn't think government should have that kind of power. They didn't want government deciding which god is the right one and which religions everyone should subscribe to. They didn't want government deciding which opinions were good, and silencing the rest. Instead, they sought a government that protects our rights to decide for ourselves which is the right way to live.


beagle9 said:


> Companies are being forced to employ the unvaccinated ??? Now this is a new twist.


Yes. Eagle thinks that employers shouldn't be allowed to fire someone for being unvaccinated, that government should force businesses to continue employing people who won't get vaccinated against their will.





beagle9 said:


> I know a woman employee who survived an office full of co-workers coming down with the virus, and she ended up running that office by herself for weeks until her co-workers came back to work. She isn't vaccinated to this very day. Her family finally caught the virus (not from her because she doesn't live with these family members), but she ended up having to help take care of them. Still no COVID, and not vaccinated.
> 
> One of her co-workers got the virus from his son for whom he had to go to the college to pick up because he had the virus. The ride back gave him (the dad) the virus, where as his son got over it, but gave it to his dad who took it to work and gave it to the rest of the office. Another thing, this woman wouldn't wear a mask no matter what, and she still survived the virus being all around her. I find it amazing really, but some people are just like that. Happy for them. She had been tested many times because of all the cases she came in contact with, but tested negative every time.



Ok. I'm not addressing the efficacy of the vaccines or masks, or the threat of covid. In fact, I agree it's been blown out of proportion. The question we're discussing is whether government should have the power to dictate terms of employment.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> It's like you think repeating something utterly untrue, something that is 180º opposite to the truth, over and over again, will make it come true. Or maybe you just think others will believe it, even though it's a lie. Wonder where you got that habit from.
> 
> As I've said repeatedly, I'm thrilled SCOTUS struck down the mandate.
> 
> You know, I'd challenge you to provide quotes, or any fucking evidence at all really, that what you claim is true. But you can't do that. And you know it. That's why you get your panties in a twist when I call you on your hypocrisy.




I like your words you keep ducking;

" Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."

So how would that work? Would all companies be required to walk the streets hiring random people who don't have the mRNA sequencers? 

We know that your complaint is that individuals can't be compelled to provide personal health information to employers so they can use that information to retaliate against them.

Should employers have to right to force women to provide proof a sterilization?  Why or why not?


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> I like your words you keep ducking;
> 
> " Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."



And? I think you're having issues with reading comprehension. Try reading it again. That statement is the opposite of what you claimed I said early. But you go on, keep crowing about it. Maybe some idiots will believe you.



> So how would that work? Would all companies be required to walk the streets hiring random people who don't have the mRNA sequencers?


WTF are you rambling about?? Are you on medication?



> We know that your complaint is that individuals can't be compelled to provide personal health information to employers so they can use that information to retaliate against them.



Then find a quote of me making that complaint (anything close will do). If your claim is true, it shouldn't be hard. Get to it.

Or run away. Again.



> Should employers have to right to force women to provide proof a sterilization?  Why or why not?



Yes. Because government shouldn't have the power to dictate terms of employment. Employers should be allowed to make whatever demands they like. Just as employees, or anyone, should be allowed to make whatever demands they like. And all of us should have the right to tell them go get fucked. Employment isn't slavery, as much as progressives like to claim otherwise.


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> I think this really nails the issue. Both Ds and Rs see the purpose of government as, essentially, the same. They think government is there to decide right and wrong and force everyone to comply. The genius of the US Constitution is that it broke from that premise. The founders didn't think government should have that kind of power. They didn't want government deciding which god is the right one and which religions everyone should subscribe to. They didn't want government deciding which opinions were good, and silencing the rest. Instead, they sought a government that protects our rights to decide for ourselves which is the right way to live.
> 
> Yes. Eagle thinks that employers shouldn't be allowed to fire someone for being unvaccinated, that government should force businesses to continue employing people who won't get vaccinated against their will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm not addressing the efficacy of the vaccines or masks, or the threat of covid. In fact, I agree it's been blown out of proportion. The question we're discussing is whether government should have the power to dictate terms of employment.


I agree with eagle on employee's not being allowed to fire people based upon vaccination status. Now they should continue doing what they've been doing ever since the pandemic started, and that is to test people coming in the door with temperature readings, and allowing sick leave to be credible in regards to incentivizing employee's not to come to work sick if symptoms of COVID are present in them, and if they are out for more than two days then they have to bring a negative test result for Covid before returning to work.


----------



## Clipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Early on, you Nazis were terrified of the bioweapon that their Chinese masters had unleashed.
> 
> And then you opposed the Trump vaccine, but then Biden was in office and you  pretended that he had run warp speed, so it became the Biden vaccine, because reasons.
> 
> Then you became convinced that conservatives all oppose the vaccine, because the hate sites told you so.  Then you get it into your head - thanks to hate sites like CNN and Washington Post that only conservatives are unvaccinated. All who are unvaccinated will get covid, and covid is 100% fatal.
> 
> And it made you so happy.
> 
> That covid is 99% survivable by the unvaxxed is something you refuse to believe - this is going to kill all the enemies of your Reich, you're just sure of it.  But vaxxed and unvaxxed are getting omicron at about the same rate - since the vaccine doesn't work.
> 
> And even more distressing to you, no one has died of omicron.
> 
> That makes you such a sad little Nazi.


Sad pathetic little man throwing the Nazi slam around. I'll say one thing muthafucka, I ain't got a copy of Mein Kampf on my bedside for reference like your pal Trump does. 

Fuck off & think twice before you let your yap run before your brain catches up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> And? I think you're having issues with reading comprehension. Try reading it again. That statement is the opposite of what you claimed I said early. But you go on, keep crowing about it. Maybe some idiots will believe you.



That statement is your demand that private citizens be stripped of 4th Amendment protections and reversal of HIPAA .



dblack said:


> WTF are you rambling about?? Are you on medication?



Sober up, read it again more slowly with the understanding that the state is not the supreme arbiter of all, maybe you'll grasp it.

Though I doubt it.



dblack said:


> Then find a quote of me making that complaint (anything close will do). If your claim is true, it shouldn't be hard. Get to it.



Dumbfuck.

" Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."

Keep ducking, fascist.



dblack said:


> Or run away. Again.



The one who runs and ducks is you debbie - always. Every time you're exposed as the fraud and hypocrite you are.


dblack said:


> Yes. Because government shouldn't have the power to dictate terms of employment.



Kewl, so in your fevered Nazi brain, employers may sterilize employees. 

Adolf smiles.



dblack said:


> Employers should be allowed to make whatever demands they like. Just as employees, or anyone, should be allowed to make whatever demands they like. And all of us should have the right to tell them go get fucked. Employment isn't slavery, as much as progressives like to claim otherwise.



In a civil society we have laws. Supreme among them are the Constitution you fight to diligently to end. Laws restrain certain acts that make the social contract impossible.

See, you want a world where robber barons ruling company towns can forcibly sterilize women - as you just said. But the flip side of that is that men will take up guns and shoot the employers and burn their businesses to the ground - rightfully so.  Not much gets done in such a society of warring monkeys.

I've know you've never heard of this man, but there is a great quote that explains this: "Your right to swing your arm ends at the tip of my nose." - Murray Rothbard

You don't have the right to impose harm on other nor initiate violence - not even as a condition of employment.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> That statement is your demand that private citizens be stripped of 4th Amendment protections and reversal of HIPAA .


Wow. If you think that the 4th Amendment applies to businesses the conversation is pretty pointless. This is basic shit. Something I'd expect a "libertarian radical", or even a dimwitted Republican, to understand.

Funny thing is, I'm used to the kinds of arguments you're making. I've seen them dozens of times, but always from progressive statists trying to justify more state intrusion. Have you always held this view? Or is it new?


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aw, poor fascist debbie, your Statist rule over individual in the workplace get shot down?
> 
> If you can't force individuals to bow to the state, well life just isn't worth living -Seig Heil.


Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Debbie, dblack is a statist. She has a vision of an America where the state dictates every detail of our lives and we obey without question.


Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> She lost her mind when Trump defeated Hillary. dblack has been full on Stalinist ever since.


Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> So what @dblack is whining about is that government won't force private citizens to reveal their private health information to employers so that employers can retaliate against them for medical decisions?


Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Wow. If you think that the 4th Amendment applies to businesses the conversation is pretty pointless. This is basic shit. Something I'd expect a "libertarian radical", or even a dimwitted Republican, to understand.
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm used to the kinds of arguments you're making. I've seen them dozens of times, but always from progressive statists trying to justify more state intrusion. Have you always held this view? Or is it new?



Actually, the idea that rights only exist with government is a very statist view. You see government as the source of all, hence "rights" are privileges that our benevolent rulers confer on us. Outside of our beloved rulers, then there can be no rights.

This is of course false. Saying that government cannot infringe certain rights doesn't mean that others can.

The statist logic you have is that government cannot deprive you of life or limb without due process. That's a good thing.

But in your twisted fascist mind, private companies are fully allowed to deprive you of life or limb without due process because they are private.

That of course is utterly stupid and predicated on you belief that the state is supreme.

Yes, I do believe businesses are bound by laws.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, the idea that rights only exist with government is a very statist view. You see government as the source of all, hence "rights" are privileges that our benevolent rulers confer on us. Outside of our beloved rulers, then there can be no rights.


Prove it. Quote it, or admit you're lying. (It's this all you got?)


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying.



" Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> But in your twisted fascist mind, private companies are fully allowed to deprive you of life or limb without due process because they are private.


Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying. (I'm beginning to think lyng is indeed all you got)


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> " Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will.


And what is it you think this shows, other than that I think government shouldn't have the power to dictate employment terms? How does it prove I'm a statist, or a Stalinist, or a fascist, or any of the other bizarre accusations you're flinging around?


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Prove it. Find one quote with me saying anything like this. Or don't, and implicitly admit you're lying. (I'm beginning to think lyng is indeed all you got)



" Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> And what is it you think this shows, other than that I think government shouldn't have the power to dictate employment terms? How does it prove I'm a statist, or a Stalinist, or a fascist, or any of the other bizarre accusations you're flinging around?



It shows that you support the violation of basic civil rights.

In your fascist mind, rights come only from government, hence private companies are not constrained by any sort of law or constitution:


MEMO:

Due to the rise in sexual harassment suits, the company has ordered that all males be castrated.  Any male not castrated by the end of the week will be terminated.

You've made a fool of yourself yet again.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> " Nether should they have the power to force businesses to employ the unvaccinated against their will."


Trumpster trolling for the win!

You're a fucking joke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Trumpster trolling for the win!
> 
> You're a fucking joke.



You got your ass kicked.

It's because you're a statist - and everyone here knows it.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> You got your ass kicked.
> 
> It's because you're a statist - and everyone here knows it.


Yes. You are the winner!


----------



## dblack

You know, Uncensored2008 - maybe I'm dreaming - but I seem to recall, years ago, when you made reasonably sane posts. With real arguments and observations. But now it seems, with your slide into Trumpsterism, it's nothing but idiotic trolling, er "winning". Do you ever long for the days of being taken seriously?


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> You know, Uncensored2008 - maybe I'm dreaming - but I seem to recall, years ago, when you made reasonably sane posts. With real arguments and observations. But now it seems, with your slide into Trumpsterism, it's nothing but idiotic trolling, er "winning". Do you ever long for the days of being taken seriously?



Gee, I was thinking the same about you.

But then Trump caused you to lose your mind.

Consumed with hatred you jettisoned any principle you may have once had.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gee, I was thinking the same about you.
> 
> But then Trump caused you to lose your mind.
> 
> Consumed with hatred you jettisoned any principle you may have once had.


Well, just look at your responses here. Nothing. Just empty name-calling, accusations you don't back up. Repetitive, empty horseshit. The sad thing is, you're clearly just emulating your hero. You've given up on anything rational, preferring to play the braying jackass instead. This is how Trump "wins", so you follow suit. 

Libertarian radical.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Well, just look at your responses here. Nothing. Just empty name-calling, accusations you don't back up. Repetitive, empty horseshit. The sad thing is, you're clearly just emulating your hero. You've given up on anything rational, preferring to play the braying jackass instead. This is how Trump "wins", so you follow suit.
> 
> Libertarian radical.




I back up everything I post, which is what grates on you.

I'm a Harry Browne, Murray Rothbard libertarian - as I always was.

You, not so much.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> I back up everything I post, which is what grates on you.


Oh, come on. You didn't and you know it.

 But you keep fighting! Like Trump, you're a fighter! You're a winner! And things are gonna change, I can feel it!


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Oh, come on. You didn't and you know it.
> 
> But you keep fighting! Like Trump, you're a fighter! You're a winner! And things are gonna change, I can feel it!



Of course I did and do.

You saying "nuhn uhn" doesn't mean I didn't support my claims.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course I did and do.
> 
> You saying "nuhn uhn" doesn't mean I didn't support my claims.


And you repeating the same irrelevant quote over and over doesn't support shit.

You've gone full retard. Sad to see.


----------



## WEATHER53

We need to trot this out more so that Lib loons can stutter and spit and declare that a “boss” can ignore the SC and impose vax mandates because “he’s the boss of private property”
Let’s go-


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> And you repeating the same irrelevant quote over and over doesn't support shit.
> 
> You've gone full retard. Sad to see.



Saying it doesn't just shows your dishonesty.

It's what I nailed you on at the start. You KNEW you were nailed, which is why you started flinging poo.

You never answered the follow up, should companies be able to force all male employees to be castrated?

Why, or why not?


----------



## Papageorgio

Still happy that the Supreme Court realized that Biden was out of line and trying to run around the Constitution to enforce illegal vaccination programs. The Constitution wins, Biden loses. A good day.


----------



## WEATHER53

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saying it doesn't just shows your dishonesty.
> 
> It's what I nailed you on at the start. You KNEW you were nailed, which is why you started flinging poo.
> 
> You never answered the follow up, should companies be able to force all male employees to be castrated?
> 
> Why, or why not?


It would certainly decrease  another libbie fake issue-heterosexual toxicity.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saying it doesn't just shows your dishonesty.
> 
> It's what I nailed you on at the start. You KNEW you were nailed, which is why you started flinging poo.


Yes. You are a master debater. No doubt about it.


Uncensored2008 said:


> You never answered the follow up, should companies be able to force all male employees to be castrated?
> 
> Why, or why not?


Companies aren't able to force anyone to do anything. All they can do is ask. You can always say no. But you seem to have gone all in in the progressive view that employment is slavery, and that employees have no choice in their lot, that government must intervene on behalf of labor because they're all just too dumb and hapless to make their own decisions. 

Weren't you opposed to this kind of liberal stupidity at one point? Or have you always had this view? What changed your mind?


You know, how about let's lay it out there. You sold out your ideals to a conman, and you hate my guts because I remind you of what you used to believe.


----------



## dblack

Papageorgio said:


> Still happy that the Supreme Court realized that Biden was out of line and trying to run around the Constitution to enforce illegal vaccination programs. The Constitution wins, Biden loses. A good day.


Indeed. Sadly, that's not enough for Trumpster statists.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Yes. You are a master debater. No doubt about it.
> 
> Companies aren't able to force anyone to do anything.



The big complaint you have is that the SCOTUS knocked down the Biden edict that forced all workers to either be jabbed or get fired.

This is just a matter of scale, and really a minor level of deviance. 



dblack said:


> All they can do is ask. You can always say no.



Actually, in a free and civil society they CAN'T asked, nor fire people for not abiding by medical dictates. 

Yes, employment is at will. But your employer doesn't have the right to search your home. Oh, you think because they are private, they can do anything they like, only government grants rights, so none government isn't violating your rights - because reasons.

An employer has no right to demand medical records, tax records, details of divorce proceedings.

But you can say "no" and get fired - just as you can refuse an armed robber and get shot.



dblack said:


> But you seem to have gone all in in the progressive view that employment is slavery, and that employees have no choice in their lot, that government must intervene on behalf of labor because they're all just too dumb and hapless to make their own decisions.



The "progressive" view is the one you and Joe Biden hold, that individuals may be compelled against their will to undergo a medical procedure.

Supporting the right to privacy in our person and papers is the libertarian view.

You've utterly lost sight of what liberty is.



dblack said:


> Weren't you opposed to this kind of liberal stupidity at one point? Or have you always had this view? What changed your mind?



I've always opposed the eradication of civil rights. 



dblack said:


> You know, how about let's lay it out there. You sold out your ideals to a conman, and you hate my guts because I remind you of what you used to believe.



My ideals are just fine - it isn't me seeking to coerce other to undergo medical procedures against their will.

You seek to initiate force to impose your agenda on others.


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> The big complaint you have is that the SCOTUS knocked down the Biden edict that forced all workers to either be jabbed or get fired.


Prove it. You just keep lying. Find the fucking quote where I'm complaining about this. Do it now.


----------



## WEATHER53

It’s your legal right to say No to providing medical evidence.  No one has a legal right to fire you over that no matter how “private” their business is.


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> No one has a legal right to fire you over that no matter how “private” their business is.


Wow... you realize this is standard, boilerplate progressivism, right? Workers unite!

Bake the cake, comrade.


----------



## WEATHER53

dblack said:


> Wow... you realize this is standard, boilerplate progressivism, right? Workers unite!


No it’s not workers unite to create new and better working conditions.  It’s merely standing up for legal rights you already have.
Apples to balloons fails you yet again.


----------



## dblack

WEATHER53 said:


> No it’s not workers unite to create new and better working conditions.  It’s merely standing up for legal rights you already have.
> Apples to balloons fails you yet again.


Bake the cake.

Seriously, if you start a sentence with something as ignorant and statist as "No one has a legal right to fire you over ..." you're truly lost. An employer shouldn't have to answer to the government about their hiring and firing decisions. Just as an employee shouldn't need permission from the state to quit. What kind of world are you after anyway? One where the state runs everything? Have you thought this through at all?


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> Bake the cake.
> 
> Seriously, if you start a sentence with something as ignorant and statist as "No one has a legal right to fire you over ..." you're truly lost. An employer shouldn't have to answer to the government about their hiring and firing decisions. Just as an employee shouldn't need permission from the state to quit. What kind of world are you after anyway? One where the state runs everything? Have you thought this through at all?


It's over, employer's don't have to worry about government attempting to levy fines against them if their employees aren't vaxed. That would have been the incentive for employer's to fire those who don't want the jab, even though they have actually shown immunity from the virus ever since the pandemic started.

Many employees are key employees, and they don't want the jab, yet their companies were being put between a rock and a hard place due to government over reach and maleficence being committed on the part of the government. Government needs to stay out of the private sector and let it do what it does best. No one is so stupid that the government needs to control them.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> It's over, employer's don't have to worry about government attempting to levy fines against them if their employees aren't vaxed. That would have been the incentive for employer's to fire those who don't want the jab, even though they have actually shown immunity from the virus ever since the pandemic started.


Different companies have different incentives. Regardless, yes - it's over. The unconstitutional mandate was rejected by the court.


beagle9 said:


> Many employees are key employees, and they don't want the jab, yet their companies were being put between a rock and a hard place due to government over reach and maleficence being committed on the part of the government. *Government needs to stay out of the private sector and let it do what it does best. No one is so stupid that the government needs to control them.*


Exactly. But that goes both ways. Some companies will, likely, still mandate vaccinations. Probably, most won't. And we'll see what works best. That's how freedom works.


----------



## Independentthinker

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


A few things:

The Supreme Court decides laws, not whether vaccines are good, bad, or ugly.

They decided that the federal government doesn't have the authority to mandate to businesses. But businesses and localities do have the right to make their own mandates. So, since most major population areas with the larger employers in question are in blue areas with elected blue leaders, they can do their own mandates.

They decided that the department of HHS does have the authority to mandate to health care providers who receive federal funds. Interesting though that this would allow the firing of unvaccinated health care workers while vaccinated health care workers testing positive for Covid are allowed to work. This is democrat logic.

As far as abortion goes, states and localities, through democracy, have made the laws governing their own states. I find it interesting that this stuff has happened through the democratic process, you would argue that Republicans are taking democracy away.


----------



## WEATHER53

As midterms draw closer, the ruse sputters


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.
> 
> they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.
> 
> 
> right? Thinker101 Gabe Lackmann Hang on Sloopy Flash Oddball Gracie Stormlover MisterBeale gipper FJB lennypartiv
> 
> Missourian ClaireH
> 
> LordBrownTrout
> 
> Bob Blaylock
> 
> marvin martian
> 
> Calypso Jones
> 
> OldFlame
> 
> FJB
> 
> Delldude
> 
> The Original Tree
> 
> Ridgerunner
> 
> wamose
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe
> 
> jehanne1431
> 
> westwall
> 
> DBA
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> skye
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> BluesLegend
> 
> night_son
> 
> bugs
> 
> norwegen
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus
> 
> Leo123
> 
> JustAGuy1
> 
> JusticeHammer
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth
> 
> Orangecat
> 
> JGalt
> 
> SweetSue92


First of all I have to absorb this strange news. You mean to fucking tell me these 2 are married...................LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Now I'm vomiting thinking these 2 do it with each other....ewwwwwwwww

These 2 spend their entire lives together forever posting here in matrimony???....til death do us part?

If I asked my wife to post here she'd laugh her ass off after I've showed her a post here or there and tell me to stick it........lololol


----------



## easyt65

Biden and the Democrats have not given a damn what the USSC has ruled yet - he just keeps violating the Constitution, demanding businesses ignore the rulings, and insisting their keep pushing illegal forced compliance.

There has never been such a criminal president, violating his oath of office, the Constitution, & the Rule of Law...

From facilitating open borders invasion / surrendering national security to stripping Americans of Civil/ Constitutional rights to destroying minority-owned businesses to protecting /defending/ facilitating domestic terrorism and foreign terrorism on US soil to withholding life-saving drugs to force vacciecompiace etc...

There should be someway to quickly remove such a traitor / failure doing so much damage so quickly...

The fact that Democrats are allowing it to happen means they are complicit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hang on Sloopy said:


> First of all I have to absorb this strange news. You mean to fucking tell me these 2 are married...................LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now I'm vomiting thinking these 2 do it with each other....ewwwwwwwww
> 
> These 2 spend their entire lives together forever posting here in matrimony???....til death do us part?
> 
> If I asked my wife to post here she'd laugh her ass off after I've showed her a post here or there and tell me to stick it........lololol


They have to be married,they live in the same state and both think thst all the thousands marching in Michigan protesting against commie whitmere thst all those thousands are all wrong and they are right and have the same fucked up logic thst there was evidence bush stole the election both times but Biden did not even though in this case there were whistleblowers willing to give testimony knowing the penalty of perjury where that was not the case with bush.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

LA RAM FAN said:


> They have to be married,they live in the same state and both think thst all the thousands marching in Michigan protesting against commie whitmere thst all those thousands are all wrong and they are right and have the same fucked up logic thst there was evidence bush stole the election both times but Biden did not even though in this case there were whistleblowers willing to give testimony knowing the penalty of perjury where that was not the case with bush.


Old worn out hippie flippies still living in 1969..................Harmless


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Yes. You are a master debater. No doubt about it.
> 
> Companies aren't able to force anyone to do anything. All they can do is ask. You can always say no. But you seem to have gone all in in the progressive view that employment is slavery, and that employees have no choice in their lot, that government must intervene on behalf of labor because they're all just too dumb and hapless to make their own decisions.
> 
> Weren't you opposed to this kind of liberal stupidity at one point? Or have you always had this view? What changed your mind?
> 
> 
> You know, how about let's lay it out there. You sold out your ideals to a conman, and you hate my guts because I remind you of what you used to believe.


Plannedemics eventually go away..........to blanket order a drug to inserted into people against their will or NOT BE EMPLOYED is COHERSION from a vaccine that has been a Clusterfuck since day 1.

People should not be punished for not wanting experimental drugs put into their body................I don't care how you scew this......This is BS.............And if you look at what it is doing to the world right now and not think this needs to end.............Then you are an idiot.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Old worn out hippie flippies still living in 1969..................Harmless


They were laughed at back then..........as they did their LSD and destroyed their minds.............to become the left of today who have brain washed their kids since then.........Nobody really cared back then because we just thought they were idiots................Now these idiots are in power


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

eagle1462010 said:


> They were laughed at back then..........as they did their LSD and destroyed their minds.............to become the left of today who have brain washed their kids since then.........Nobody really cared back then because we just thought they were idiots................Now these idiots are in power


True, but after 50 yrs they've proved how dumb they are and ready to get broomed

33% approval after a year????.lolololol.Half of them won't admit how stoooopid they are...lol


----------



## Atticus Finch

Mac1958 said:


> This was a bad idea, and probably hurt him with minorities.


So you are saying minorities are to stupid to vote?


----------



## Orangecat

I'm of the opinion that companies should be able to fire an employee for any reason whatsoever, just like an employee can "fire" a company for any reason whatsoever, by quitting.
The government should have no say in any employment situation, including mandating minimum wages.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Plannedemics eventually go away..........to blanket order a drug to inserted into people against their will or NOT BE EMPLOYED is COHERSION from a vaccine that has been a Clusterfuck since day 1.
> 
> People should not be punished for not wanting experimental drugs put into their body................I don't care how you scew this......This is BS.............And if you look at what it is doing to the world right now and not think this needs to end.............Then you are an idiot.



"It's different when we do it"


----------



## Orangecat

Uncensored2008 said:


> Early on, you Nazis were terrified of the bioweapon that their Chinese masters had unleashed.
> 
> And then you opposed the Trump vaccine, but then Biden was in office and you  pretended that he had run warp speed, so it became the Biden vaccine, because reasons.
> 
> Then you became convinced that conservatives all oppose the vaccine, because the hate sites told you so.  Then you get it into your head - thanks to hate sites like CNN and Washington Post that only conservatives are unvaccinated. All who are unvaccinated will get covid, and covid is 100% fatal.
> 
> And it made you so happy.
> 
> That covid is 99% survivable by the unvaxxed is something you refuse to believe - this is going to kill all the enemies of your Reich, you're just sure of it.  But vaxxed and unvaxxed are getting omicron at about the same rate - since the vaccine doesn't work.
> 
> And even more distressing to you, no one has died of omicron.
> 
> That makes you such a sad little Nazi.


----------



## Mac1958

Atticus Finch said:


> So you are saying minorities are *to stupid* to vote?


----------



## beagle9

easyt65 said:


> Biden and the Democrats have not given a damn what the USSC has ruled yet - he just keeps violating the Constitution, demanding businesses ignore the rulings, and insisting their keep pushing illegal forced compliance.
> 
> There has never been such a criminal president, violating his oath of office, the Constitution, & the Rule of Law...
> 
> From facilitating open borders invasion / surrendering national security to stripping Americans of Civil/ Constitutional rights to destroying minority-owned businesses to protecting /defending/ facilitating domestic terrorism and foreign terrorism on US soil to withholding life-saving drugs to force vacciecompiace etc...
> 
> There should be someway to quickly remove such a traitor / failure doing so much damage so quickly...
> 
> The fact that Democrats are allowing it to happen means they are complicit.


Yes it is being proven sadly enough that this President is a failure big time for the American people, but you got to scratch your head in wonderment as to why the wealthy class is tolerant of this disaster ?? What's in it for them one wonder's, and what back door promises are being made ?? The average citizen doesn't like this presidency at all, but they are powerless to do anything other than rely upon their official's to stand up for them. The infighting in the Republican party has become a disaster also, where as the Democrat's unity has left the Republican's weak and non unified. That's gotta change, but first the money has to be revealed as to how it's affecting the situation, and who is beholding to the money instead of to the people and their security and well being.


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


>


No the democrat's are the one's saying that, and they have proven it over and over again.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Clipper said:


> See if you can earn a living when you're in an ICU, or suffering with long term Covid.
> 
> Your call.


Between 1973 and today, some *63,459,781 *abortions have taken place in America. Over 48 years, that's 1.2 million per year. If anyone was pro life, there's some big numbers to start with, rather than trying to force vaccinations onto workers.

So abortion and vaccines are not a life issue, it's a control issue.


----------



## Atticus Finch

Mac1958 said:


>


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Mac1958

Atticus Finch said:


> I'll take that as a yes.


Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Papageorgio

Atticus Finch said:


> So you are saying minorities are to stupid to vote?


Regressives believe they are better than others, it is a real shortcoming that they don’t see.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mac1958 said:


>



Isn't the position of you Nazis that minorities lack the intellect and ambition to obtain a photo  ID?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mac1958 said:


> Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> So abortion and vaccines are not a life issue, it's a control issue.


Just like gun control.


----------



## Captain Caveman

M14 Shooter said:


> Just like gun control.


No, that's a regulation issue


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> No, that's a regulation issue


You can lie to me, but you should avoid lying to yourself.
The anti-gun loons in the US are -all- about control.


----------



## Captain Caveman

M14 Shooter said:


> You can lie to me, but you should avoid lying to yourself.
> The anti-gun loons in the US are -all- about control.


Abortion, allowed or outlawed. Vaccine, forced to take it, your choice 

Guns, regulated.

Fucking retard.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Fucking retard.


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Abortion, allowed or outlawed. Vaccine, forced to take it, your choice
> Guns, regulated.


Mandatory vaccination is about contol over the rights of those mandated.
The regulation of abortion is control over the rights of women.
The regulation of guns is about control over the rights of law abiding.
Thus:  Control


----------



## Bob Blaylock

M14 Shooter said:


> You can lie to me, but you should avoid lying to yourself.
> The anti-gun loons in the US are -all- about control.



  Most of them are on the side of criminals, against that of human beings.

  The correlation is obvious and undeniable, that the very same who support policies that are explicitly pro-criminal and anti-law enforcement, are the same who wish to deny human beings our right to possess the means to defend ourselves against criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

M14 Shooter said:


> Mandatory vaccination is about contol [sic] over the rights of those mandated.
> *The regulation of abortion is control over the rights of women.*
> The regulation of guns is about control over the rights of law abiding.
> Thus:  Control



  So, a law that prohibits me from murdering my neighbor is about controlling me?  Nothing at all to do with my neighbor's right not to be murdered?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, a law that prohibits me from murdering my neighbor is about controlling me?  Nothing at all to do with my neighbor's right not to be murdered?


I used his terms, to make a point.


----------



## Captain Caveman

M14 Shooter said:


> Why does insulting people make you feel better?


Because you're a cantankerous arsehole that tries to support guns with pathetic excuses. Aka, a gun nut.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Because you're a cantankerous arsehole that tries to support guns with pathetic excuses. Aka, a gun nut.


And so, insulting me makes you feel better?
Why?


----------



## Captain Caveman

M14 Shooter said:


> And so, insulting me makes you feel better?
> Why?


Because you're a cantankerous arsehole.

Ask a billion times, because you're a cantankerous arsehole.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Because you're a cantankerous arsehole.


Wait...
Calling me cantankerous arsehole makes you feel better...  because I'm a cantankerous arsehole?
How does that make sense to you?


----------



## Captain Caveman

M14 Shooter said:


> Wait...
> Calling me cantankerous arsehole makes you feel better...  because I'm a cantankerous arsehole?
> How does that make sense to you?


Nope, you're just a cantankerous arsehole.

You asked a question, you're a cantankerous arsehole. So you ask again, you're a cantankerous arsehole.

You only have guns because you like them, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Nope, you're just a cantankerous arsehole.


So, in all reality  you don't know -why- insulting people makes you fel better -- it just _does_.
Fair enough

Most likely it's a result of your anger over the fact you know you cannot present a sound counter to any of the positions I present, or soundly defend your positions from my criticisms -- you know can't argue against me, so you respond in the only way you can: with insults.

So, go ahead and make youself feel better now; I accept your concession.


----------



## Stryder50

Penelope said:


> *the supreme court is bias as hell. *The pandemic wants the pandemic to last till the GOP gets in as just an excuse it will be over when we get in.


WTF?
I think your logic gears have stripped and slipped.


----------



## Stryder50

The Original Tree said:


> *The Pandemic is in your mind and is nothing but a propaganda tool.  They should have trashed The Health Care Worker Mandate too as it is also flawed as it discriminates against people religiously, and politically.
> 
> Mortality rate is only 0.00085%
> 75% of COVID deaths had 4 morbidities and did not actually die from COVID.
> 24% had 1-3 Comorbidities and did not actually die from COVID.
> 
> It was all political, and was nothing but a Trojan horse to advance The New World Order, impact our elections, and trash our economy.
> 
> Joe Biden is a bigger bufoon than Jimmy Carter, and you should be praying that we survive this asshole and his band of idiots, and his dirty diaper dictator ways.
> 
> The SotoMyWhore lies were disgraceful btw.*


Pretty much nailed it there!

I just got over  a week plus of flu (took the home COVID test and it wasn't that) which was a lot worse than the Covid the wife and I caught just after Easter last year.

This "pandemic" is a scamdemic, fleecing the taxpayers and enriching the coffers of Big Pharmas.


----------



## The Original Tree

Stryder50 said:


> Pretty much nailed it there!
> 
> I just got over  a week plus of flu (took the home COVID test and it wasn't that) which was a lot worse than the Covid the wife and I caught just after Easter last year.
> 
> This "pandemic" is a scamdemic, fleecing the taxpayers and enriching the coffers of Big Pharmas.


Proof is Joe Biden and Jen The Red never wearing a mask when they are trying to get their ugly mugs on TV.


----------



## The Original Tree

Why isn’t the media reporting Joe’s COVID Numbers?


----------



## Stryder50

The Original Tree said:


> Proof is Joe Biden and Jen The Red never wearing a mask when they are trying to get their ugly mugs on TV.


Better yet, when "Quid-pro-Quo/Groper~Molester Joe" said to effect;
' Those not vaccinated need to get vaccinated to protect the vaccinated from getting the Covid. ' (Which it seems the vaccines won't protect them from ) 
????
Go figger ...


----------



## The Original Tree

Stryder50 said:


> Better yet, when "Quid-pro-Quo/Groper~Molester Joe" said to effect;
> ' Those not vaccinated need to get vaccinated to protect the vaccinated from getting the Covid. ' (Which it seems the vaccines won't protect them from )
> ????
> Go figger ...


Then You have Fauci using his GOV accounts to attack Scientists who disagreed about lockdowns having any effect at all.


----------



## beagle9

Stryder50 said:


> Pretty much nailed it there!
> 
> I just got over  a week plus of flu (took the home COVID test and it wasn't that) which was a lot worse than the Covid the wife and I caught just after Easter last year.
> 
> This "pandemic" is a scamdemic, fleecing the taxpayers and enriching the coffers of Big Pharmas.


Then how are so many people dying ??

I've lost people that are family, co-workers, and friends. To me they should still be here, but then came this Damned Covid. Starts with fever, sore throat, sore body, and then moves on from there.

The thing that I would like to see investigated out the wazoo, is whether or not the treatment's received in the hospitals either helped more than they hurt or hurt more than they helped ???

If treatment's weren't right or weren't administered right, then did that lead to people dying when they shouldn't have or not ?? How many people actually died in their homes because they didn't opt to go to the hospital ? 0 to maybe a hundred to 1,000 to 10,000 to 50,00 to 100,000 ???? How many ? How many died in the hospital's, and were they all being treated by the same method's in the hospitals ??? Would alternative treatments and therapeutics help if they would have been allowed or supported ??? So many questions, so little answers.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Then how are so many people dying ??
> 
> I've lost people that are family, co-workers, and friends. To me they should still be here, but then came this Damned Covid. Starts with fever, sore throat, sore body, and then moves on from there.
> 
> The thing that I would like to see investigated out the wazoo, is whether or not the treatment's received in the hospitals either helped more than they hurt or hurt more than they helped ???
> 
> If treatment's weren't right or weren't administered right, then did that lead to people dying when they shouldn't have or not ?? How many people actually died in their homes because they didn't opt to go to the hospital ? 0 to maybe a hundred to 1,000 to 10,000 to 50,00 to 100,000 ???? How many ? How many died in the hospital's, and were they all being treated by the same method's in the hospitals ??? Would alternative treatments and therapeutics help if they would have been allowed or supported ??? So many questions, so little answers.


We lost a young guy to it.  If the cytokin storm hits it can take you out.  Weve shown many studies showing cheap drugs could stop that.  Like NTZ


----------



## Stryder50

beagle9 said:


> Then how are so many people dying ??
> 
> I've lost people that are family, co-workers, and friends. To me they should still be here, but then came this Damned Covid. Starts with fever, sore throat, sore body, and then moves on from there.
> 
> The thing that I would like to see investigated out the wazoo, is whether or not the treatment's received in the hospitals either helped more than they hurt or hurt more than they helped ???
> 
> If treatment's weren't right or weren't administered right, then did that lead to people dying when they shouldn't have or not ?? How many people actually died in their homes because they didn't opt to go to the hospital ? 0 to maybe a hundred to 1,000 to 10,000 to 50,00 to 100,000 ???? How many ? How many died in the hospital's, and were they all being treated by the same method's in the hospitals ??? Would alternative treatments and therapeutics help if they would have been allowed or supported ??? So many questions, so little answers.


See post number 25 of this thread made by "The Original Tree" which I quoted/replied to in my #604 which you responded to.

Co-morbidities seem to count in around 95+/-% of cases.
And as you hint, some treatments used in other countries to good effect are not allowed here in USA.

Actual numbers BY Covid, not WITH Covid, come close to those for the flu, which supposedly has been reduced in numbers of cases and deaths this past year or two.  Or has it?  Could it be that testing positive for Covid means Covid gets the blame when it might actually be the flu? Symptoms of both are near identical.

BTW, loss or reduction in sense of smell and taste were not an effect that wife and I experienced when we had Covid back after Easter.


----------



## beagle9

Stryder50 said:


> See post number 25 of this thread made by "The Original Tree" which I quoted/replied to in my #604 which you responded to.
> 
> Co-morbidities seem to count in around 95+/-% of cases.
> And as you hint, some treatments used in other countries to good effect are not allowed here in USA.
> 
> Actual numbers BY Covid, not WITH Covid, come close to those for the flu, which supposedly has been reduced in numbers of cases and deaths this past year or two.  Or has it?  Could it be that testing positive for Covid means Covid gets the blame when it might actually be the flu? Symptoms of both are near identical.
> 
> BTW, loss or reduction in sense of smell and taste were not an effect that wife and I experienced when we had Covid back after Easter.


Yeah my smell and yet not all of my taste went, but yep those were some of my symptoms as well. 

Just so many unanswered questions looming still. The hospital deaths verses at home deaths could tell a huge story..

There could be malpractice in the treatment of the virus, yet all due to either a misunderstanding of it, and then the mistreating of it as a possibility.

Riddle me this batman - - Pumping oxygen into the lungs with a ventilator, and doing so without solving the problem first in which is going on within the blood stream with the virus (i.e.that might be causing the oxygen depletion in the blood, therefore causing the fluid to build up in the lungs), rendering the ventilator as counter productive in the attempt to treat the patient in this way while attempting to save them if the virus is still alive in the bloodstream ??

Summary - Shouldn't the virus running in the bloodstream be treated in order to stop the fluid build up in the lungs as a result of the virus traveling in the bloodstream ??? Otherwise shouldn't the virus have to be killed in the bloodstream before the person's body responds positively afterwards, and therefore the body begins to recover before any fluid build up begins to subside ??

Would be interesting to know exactly how the ventilator works step by step in saving lives or how it's not really working thus it's losing large sums of life.

Just rambling is all.


----------



## Stormlover

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey sealybobo  err smellybozo,here is a tissue for you right now after i found this picture of you recently when you heard this news your fascist hero got the middle finger given to him by these patriotic people in the supreme court .
> 
> View attachment 587639




I agree! These people have no facts or evidence to prove their case on anything and they're just emotional to the core. The entirity of liberalism is based on emotions for almost all the followers and pure evil for the people putting out the can of crap that we call liberalism. At the end of the day the followers of liberalism(culture marxism!) are useful idiots for pure evil.


----------



## Stormlover

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.
> 
> they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.


Exactly, these people have no logic, just emotional trash that they're controlled by the mass media and the commie educational system that controls them. They're sheep to the very core. They're protesting for control as useful idiots always do for safety from their masters the great and powerful master government!!! Illogic and mindless sheep are probably the single greatest flaw in our species.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stormlover

sealybobo  err smellybozo and his lesbo wife penelope has the most fucked up logic on the planet,they say that Bush stole the election but wont own up to it that Biden did as well even though there is 10 times more massive evidence on this past election than there was on Bush stealing it. the 2000 election did not have whistleblowers willing to come forward and testify knowing the penalty of perjury or poll workers turned away from counting the votes,dead people voting,ballots dropped off in the middle of the night, or filmed footagage of people smuggleing votes in under desks when everybody was sent home long after the deadlines for counting ended. to say Bush stole it but biden did not is being a fucking hypocrite. either both bush and biden both stole it,or neither one of them did either time and we know the latter is not true, cant have it both ways of this pathetic adsurd logic that bush did but biden did not,only a retard believes that shit.


----------



## Calypso Jones

> It is a requirement that has been in place for a long time. Every hospital my wife or daughter worked at had a mandatory flu shot requirement.



many of them don't want the clot shot...almost like they know something. NIH employees are not required, even our corrupt congress and senate are exempt.  What's that tell ya?


----------



## Calypso Jones

At some point the left is going to feel stupid, in private.  LOLOL  especially after what the UK did yesterday and the information that is coming out fast and furious.  This wont about health.  We've been telling you that.  THIS.  is a power grab.


----------



## jbrownson0831

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey sealybobo  err smellybozo,here is a tissue for you right now after i found this picture of you recently when you heard this news your fascist hero got the middle finger given to him by these patriotic people in the supreme court .
> 
> View attachment 587639


Exactly.  Illegal mandates that are anti-American and fascist need to be placed in the dumpster where they belong.  Thats what SCOTUS did here despite the idiot uneducated Dimmers on the panel.


----------



## jbrownson0831

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lesbo penelope and her fag husband smellybozo have this fucked up logic that all the several thousands in the streets of michigan where they live protesting the dreconian evil mandates of their hero fascist whitmere,that they are all wrong and stupid and they are right and smart,those two stupid fucks try to convince everybody the entire world is all wrong and they are right,im serious,i cant make this shit up.
> 
> they are both on the suicide hotline watch now after this little bit of news.
> 
> 
> right? Thinker101 Gabe Lackmann Hang on Sloopy Flash Oddball Gracie Stormlover MisterBeale gipper FJB lennypartiv
> 
> Missourian ClaireH
> 
> LordBrownTrout
> 
> Bob Blaylock
> 
> marvin martian
> 
> Calypso Jones
> 
> OldFlame
> 
> FJB
> 
> Delldude
> 
> The Original Tree
> 
> Ridgerunner
> 
> wamose
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe
> 
> jehanne1431
> 
> westwall
> 
> DBA
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> skye
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> BluesLegend
> 
> night_son
> 
> bugs
> 
> norwegen
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus
> 
> Leo123
> 
> JustAGuy1
> 
> JusticeHammer
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth
> 
> Orangecat
> 
> JGalt
> 
> SweetSue92


Way to do your job SCOTUS despite the Commie panel members.


----------



## easyt65

Of course the USSC shutdown criminal President Dillhole's mandate....BECAUSE IT WAS NEVER IN ANY WAY CONSTITUTIONAL! NOT ANY PART OF IT!

When you ask the Marxists to point in the Constitution where any of their violations are authorized and their 1st reaction is to begin babbling and spewing bullshit instead of immediately pointing out in the Constitution where it is it is a dead give away that it's Un-Constitutional & they know it.

THEN you have the Criminal and Chief ordering companies to IGNORE the USSC and its ruling, to continue compliance with his illegal mandate enforcement....

THIS IS AN IMMEDIATE REMOVAL FROM OFFICE OFFENSE.

This proven criminal, treasonous POS took an oath to uphold, defend, and carry out the Constitution, the very core of what the US is; yet, when the USSC pointed out he was in direct intentional violation of the Constitution Biden immediately pissed on the Constitution and Court, attempting to subvert both to enforce his Marxist agenda. 

Forget stealing an election - Biden and Democrats are trying to steal the entire country while / by scrapping the Constitution and Rule of Law.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Stormlover
> 
> sealybobo  err smellybozo and his lesbo wife penelope has the most fucked up logic on the planet,they say that Bush stole the election but wont own up to it that Biden did as well even though there is 10 times more massive evidence on this past election than there was on Bush stealing it. the 2000 election did not have whistleblowers willing to come forward and testify knowing the penalty of perjury or poll workers turned away from counting the votes,dead people voting,ballots dropped off in the middle of the night, or filmed footagage of people smuggleing votes in under desks when everybody was sent home long after the deadlines for counting ended. to say Bush stole it but biden did not is being a fucking hypocrite. either both bush and biden both stole it,or neither one of them did either time and we know the latter is not true, cant have it both ways of this pathetic adsurd logic that bush did but biden did not,only a retard believes that shit.


No there is no evidence biden stole anything.  Trump lost.  Bush stole 2000 with a bunch of tactics.  Some of which Trump was trying to steal.  For example, he wanted to stop the certification and have it go to the Supreme Court.  Same thing that happened in 2000.  AND Trump started a riot just like the Republicans did in 2000.  So go fuck yourself stupid.

You believe that "footage"?  It's so fucking obvious the tactics Trump and Co tried to use to steal the election.

Did Gore call up Tennessee and demand they find him more votes?  Because of Gore won TN, he would have won.  That was his home state run by Republicans.  I don't believe he lost TN.

And then Bush, Rove and Ken Blackwell stole Ohio in 2004.  

Plenty of evidence back then, no evidence in 2020 you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.


----------



## M14 Shooter

sealybobo said:


> Bush stole 2000 with a bunch of tactics.


There is no evidence Bush stole anything, you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.  Gore lost.
So go fuck yourself stupid.


sealybobo said:


> And then Bush, Rove and Ken Blackwell stole Ohio in 2004.


There is no evidence Bush stole anything, you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.  Kerry lost.
So go fuck yourself stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

M14 Shooter said:


> There is no evidence Bush stole anything, you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.  Gore lost.
> So go fuck yourself stupid.
> 
> There is no evidence Bush stole anything, you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.  Kerry lost.
> So go fuck yourself stupid.



actually thats incorrect there that Bush did not steal the election,Gore did win. there is a book out that documents it.I have it at home.,Havent looked much into when he ran against kerry and did not pay much attention to that one back then so cant comment on that but its documented Bush stole it the first time but this fag   has no credibility saying Bush stole it yet Biden  did not,  cant have it both ways with that retarded fucked up logic after i just proved in spades there was ten times more massive evidence of vote fraud that biden stole the election than there was that Bush stole it.   he cant own up to the facts of mine he cant disprove Biden stole the election.


he cant own up to it that he has to have it that either bush and Biden both stole it or neither stole it but you cant have it both ways with his fucked up logic Bush stole it but Biden did not,nobody believes that bullshit other than him and his lesbo wife. It is pretty hilarious what a fucking conspiracy theorist he is indeed that Trump somehow stole the election and there was somehow Russia collusion that got him elected,what a fucking conspiracy theorist indeed. you nailed it.He needs to do the world a favor and put a gun to his head.

Nobody here should ever reply to this clown with that retarded bullshit logic and lies he has the way the way he  dismisses very credible whisleblowers in the post office.


you will never get anywhere trying to reason with this fag and paid shill for the DNC. He and his lesbo wife wants to try and get us to take him serious that all the thousands in Michigan marching protesting against commie whitmeres fasccist unconstitional mandates,that THEY are all wrong and him and his gay wife are right,or all the entire NFL stadiums and even major democrat cities chanting fuck joe biden,that all of THEM are all wrong and he and his wife are right..

serious,thats what he believes,he is right,and everybody else in the world is all wrong.Im not joking im dead serious,you can see im telling the truth thats how arrogant he is never able to admit and own up to when he has been proven wrong.


this is him everytime i own his ass on  this debate and take him to school that there was ten times much more massive evidence that this last election was stolen than there was for the 2000 election,not even close.he does this EVERYTIME in defeat when i take him to school and checkmate him.


----------



## M14 Shooter

LA RAM FAN said:


> actually thats incorrect there that Bush did not steal the election,Gore did win.


When did Gore take office and how did I miss that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

M14 Shooter said:


> When did Gore take office and how did I miss that?


I said Gore won the election,not that he took office.Gore won and so did Trump,they just did not take office like they should have because Bush stole the election from Gore same as Biden stole the election from Trump.a fact smellybozo wont own up to even though i took him to school on that that there is ten times much more massive evidence that Biden stole it from Trump than there is that Bush stole it from Gore which he wont address and always runs off from  sense he knows he cannot counter it.

I hate this fag and his lesbo wife more than all posters here combined thats why it pains me to admit it he is correct  about Bush stealing the election.Unlike him i can admit it when my opponent is right about  something,even if i  hate that person to the extremes i do him,a sad excuse for a human being unable to own up to the truth about admitting he has been proven wrong by me hundreds of times  about Biden stealing the election


----------



## The Original Tree

Otis Mayfield said:


> SCOTUS left the mandate for hospitals and doctor's offices in place.
> 
> So, it's a tossup.


*Had they actually followed the law, the would not have left that in place and put the onus back on The States.*


----------



## The Original Tree

LA RAM FAN said:


> I said Gore won the election,not that he took office.Gore won and so did Trump,they just did not take office like they should have because Bush stole the election from Gore same as Biden stole the election from Trump.a fact smellybozo wont own up to even though i took him to school on that that there is ten times much more massive evidence that Biden stole it from Trump than there is that Bush stole it from Gore which he wont address and always runs off from  sense he knows he cannot counter it.
> 
> I hate this fag and his lesbo wife more than all posters here combined thats why it pains me to admit it he is correct  about Bush stealing the election.Unlike him i can admit it when my opponent is right about  something,even if i  hate that person to the extremes i do him,a sad excuse for a human being unable to own up to the truth about admitting he has been proven wrong by me hundreds of times  about Biden stealing the election


*When election officials play fast and loose with the rules, elections are not secured, and not able to be properly verified.

Things like extended early voting, last second registrations, placing unsecured ballot boxes across a municipality, not verifying a voter's ID, and allowing a massive amount of mail in ballots sent to voters without making said voters verify their identity all allow for greater amounts of fraud.

I will say this, that during Gore v Bush, our elections were more secure, but that was actually the point where the left started an all out assault on our voting laws.  They want less voter integrity, and less security.  

This past election Democrats illegally changed voting laws in many of the battleground states and districts lowering security and enabling fraud.  There is less of a likelihood Gore won v Bush, but a greater likelihood Trump won v Biden.  I know this because thousands of sworn affidavits were submitted witnessing massive amounts of cheating in this past election and our election laws are much lenient and our elections are less secure than they were 20, 30, 40 years ago.

Was there cheating during Bush v Gore?  Yep and probably a lot of it, but no where near the massive amount of fraud that took place with Trump v Biden.

No president like Trump has ever garnered a record number of votes for re-election like Trump did, won Ohio, Florida, and Texas and also won all the Bell-Weather districts and also won 80% of all counties in The US and actually lost re-election.

That's like pulling in to your driveway on a Spring night and smelling a skunk.  You know there was a skunk nearby, but his stench permeates the whole neighborhood that you aren't likely to find him, or locate the original location of the malodorous mammal.

You just know something smells and it offends your nostrils.

Trump imo was cheated out of re-election so the best man did not win, nor did the best ideas win, and America is suffering for it now.

Biden offends my nostrils.*


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> When election officials play fast and loose with the rules, elections are not secured, and not able to be properly verified.
> 
> Things like extended early voting, last second registrations, placing unsecured ballot boxes across a municipality, not verifying a voter's ID, and allowing a massive amount of mail in ballots sent to voters without making said voters verify their identity all allow for greater amounts of fraud.



Of all the ridiculous claims of the #StopTheSqueal nitwits, this one is the closest to a valid complaint. And not because of delirious "fraud" fantasies. All the tweaking of the election policies almost certainly had _some_ impact on the election. It's plausible that many of the changes made it easier for Democrats to vote and swayed the election. 

But the sad thing is, all this does is prove what an inept bunch of jackasses Trumpsters are. If they hadn't followed their dear leader into "denial mode" and had, instead, taken an active role in shaping the policy adjustments, they could have prevented those changes from being biased toward Democrats. But they didn't. Heads firmly up asses, they chose to pretend that COVID was all "fake news", and let the Democrats largely control the process. 

Whether the tweaks were actually enough to change the results of the election is debatable. But changing the rules isn't cheating. And frankly, the Republicans let them do it. If they are now claiming that's what made the difference in the election, they should look in the mirror when assigning blame.


----------



## JustAGuy1

sealybobo said:


> No there is no evidence biden stole anything.  Trump lost.  Bush stole 2000 with a bunch of tactics.  Some of which Trump was trying to steal.  For example, he wanted to stop the certification and have it go to the Supreme Court.  Same thing that happened in 2000.  AND Trump started a riot just like the Republicans did in 2000.  So go fuck yourself stupid.
> 
> You believe that "footage"?  It's so fucking obvious the tactics Trump and Co tried to use to steal the election.
> 
> Did Gore call up Tennessee and demand they find him more votes?  Because of Gore won TN, he would have won.  That was his home state run by Republicans.  I don't believe he lost TN.
> 
> And then Bush, Rove and Ken Blackwell stole Ohio in 2004.
> 
> Plenty of evidence back then, no evidence in 2020 you fucking conspiracy theorist fool.



Sure you delusional moron. 
There is no such things as a good Repub.
There is no such thing as a bad Dem.

Grow up smelly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JustAGuy1 said:


> Sure you delusional moron.
> There is no such things as a good Repub.
> There is no such thing as a bad Dem.
> 
> Grow up smelly.






sealybobo  smellybozo as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter,this sorry excuse  for a human being fag keeps trying to fool himself that there was no illegal drop off ballots in the middle of the night long after voting ended and that there were not people counting votes in the middle of the night long after people were sent home from a water link that turned out to be bullshit story and that independent poll workers were not turned away and most importantly that postal workers,

SEVERAL dozens of them if not over a hundred,were willing to testify knowing the pentalty of perjury,he likes to try and convince himself NONE of that happened,  thats smellybozos fucked up logic alright,no such thing as a good republican,calvin coolidge was not a president for the people and neither was trump. only a fag would sayBush stole the election but biden would not and ignore how there was 10 times more massive evidence that biden did than bush.

but what else do you expect from a stupid fag  fuck who thinks everybody else in the world is wrong and HE is right and his lesbo wife penelope as well with their logic that all the THOUSANDS in Michigan that demonstrated in the streets against commie whitmeres government unconstitutional lockdowns,that THEY are all wrong and paid trollboy and lesbo penelope are both right,as i said,they try to convince themselves everyone else in the world is all wrong and they are right.must suck being on that deserted island making up lies that Biden did not get in from massive vote fraud to be an illegitimate president.

this is what he is doing right now after this latest ass beating from me and you Orangecat

what store did you get these diapers at recently while trying to grow up and become an adult that you still have not yet achieved  smelly?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sure you delusional moron.
There is no such things as a good Repub.
There is no such thing as a bad Dem.

Grow up smelly.
 that describes smelly down to a tee alright Orangecat ,you totally nailed it,could not have spoken it any better,that is indeed  the  fucked up logic the fag paid shill for the DNC has. delusional indeed. this pycho nutcase scares me,he is more psycho than all the other paid trolls for the DNC that post at these boards COMBINED IMO.

smelly wants to pretend thousands around the country have not switched to republican because of trump and what a disaster Obama was who expanded Bushs policys,a fact this paid trollboy wont own up to. but MOST importantly,he wants to pretend that RFK jr did not come out and say that he is horrified by what the Democrat party has become that he grew up with and was once proud of,that he is horrified what it has become now.

smellybozo wants to tell us RFK jr is wrong and he is right and he has credibility and RFK jr does not of course.


sense everybody else on the planet is all wrong and he is right,yep time to grow up alright.


----------



## FJB

I've been asked to comment so I will even though I haven't really followed this topic at all yet,.. but WTF??? There's no such thing as a good republican or a bad democrat? What the fuck was this person smoking? (I do believe that I have them on ignore though if it is who I think it is.)


----------

